# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  L'tat de compatibilit des navigateurs internet avec HTML5 et CSS3 prsent par un graphique interactif

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 14.05.2010 par Katleen*
*L'tat de compatibilit des navigateurs internet avec HTML5 et CSS3 prsent par un graphique interactif*

Tout est dit, ou presque, dans le titre. Un graphique disponible en ligne, et cre avec CSS3, traque les taux de prise en charge pour chaque nouvelle fonctionnalit HTML/CSS sur les navigateurs.

Les diffrents browsers sont regroups sous des camaeux de couleurs. Par exemple, les diffrentes versions de Firefox se dclinent dans des bleus, Safari dans des jaunes, Chrome en orange, Internet Explorer dans des roses.

Le graphique, de forme solaire, prsente des rayons dont les couleurs d'arrire plan diffrent en cas de fonctionnalit CSS3. 

Chaque navigateur a droit au mme espace dans un rayon. Donc, quand une barre est complte, cela signifie que le support est universel parmi les 8 navigateurs.

Source : Le graphique en ligne 

 ::fleche::  Aprs avoir observ le graphique, quelles conclusions en tirez-vous ?

*Nouveau draft pour la norme HTML5*
*Le W3C vient de publier 7 documents de synthse pour les dveloppeurs Webs sur l'volution de ses travaux*


Le W3C vient de publier un nouveau "draft" (comprendre un nouveau document de synthse sur l'volution du projet) en rapport avec la future mouture du HTML, le fameux HTML 5 qui introduit de nombreuses nouveauts notamment au niveau des balises multimdias.

Destin  faire voluer les technologies du web pour des usages de plus en plus puissants (par exemple l'introduction de "super-cookies" qui facilitent la gestion du travail hors-ligne lis aux applications de type Cloud), le HTML 5 est en bonne voie d'adoption par la majorit des navigateurs.

Une excellente nouvelle qui demande cependant  tre confirme.

En attendant, les dveloppeurs webs pourront consulter ds  prsent ce "draft", compos d'un  ensemble de 7 publications sur cette page.


*Source* : Annonce du W3C


*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les dveloppeurs abandonnent les applications pour iPhone pour les remplacer par des pages HTML5, quelle mthode prfrez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft abandonne AJAX pour Silverlight dans ses nouvelles Bing Maps : un coup de grce avant l'heure pour le HTML 5 ?

 ::fleche::  Le W3C se penche sur l'avenir du HTML 5 du SVG et de l'IPv4, Le consortium sur les standards du Web se runit  partir de demain

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  (X)HTML
 ::fleche::  Dveloppement Web


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Suivez-vous l'volution du projet de la nouvelle norme HTML5 ou au contraire, vous indiffre-t-elle en tant que dveloppeur (et pourquoi) ?

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, que manque-t-il encore au HTML 5 pour qu'il rponde totalement  vos attentes ?

----------


## ferber

> [B][SIZE="5"]
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Suivez-vous l'volution du projet de la nouvelle norme HTML5 ou au contraire, vous indiffre-t-elle en tant que dveloppeur (et pourquoi) ?


Je viens de jeter un il. Surtout concernant les lments qui ne seront plus prsent en html5.

http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-html5-d...bsent-elements



> 3.5. Absent Elements
> 
> The elements in this section are not to be used by authors. User agents will still have to support them and various sections in HTML5 define how. E.g. the obsolete isindex element is handled by the parser section.
> 
> The following elements are not in HTML5 because their effect is purely presentational and their function is better handled by CSS:
> 
>     * basefont
>     * big
>     * center
> ...


voila histoire de ne pas utiliser d'lment qui ne seront bientt plus au norme, et potentiellement supprims dans le futur. ET aussi pour pouvoir modifier l'existant pour le rendre compatible avec a. La balise "center" t quand mme bien pratique, c'est balot.
les attributs cellpadding, cellspacing, width sur les tables sont virs.... Gnial Que du progrs....
Pour le reste, j'utilise flash. Donc les "avances" du html 5 me font doucement rigoler, voir grincer des dents et me conforte dans mon choix d'utiliser flash le plus possible.

----------


## stailer

> Pour le reste, j'utilise flash. Donc les "avances" du html 5 me font doucement rigoler, voir grincer des dents et me conforte dans mon choix d'utiliser flash le plus possible.


En effet, des centaines de choses sont possibles en Flash et impossible en html (4 ou 5).

Pour on ne sait trop quelles raisons, en ce moment c'est la chasse au Flash...

----------


## mrjay42

J'aime bien le fait que le html et le css voluent.
L'ennui c'est que des technologies et des bidouilles sont mise en place entre-temps pour pallier : l'absence de certaines fonctionnalits, l'incompatibilit de certains navigateurs.

Du coup, le travail du dveloppeur web est "fauss" il peut se tenir  jour sur ce que le W3C propose, mais il ne pourra utiliser les nouvelles fonctionnalits que beaucoup plus tard (voir jamais?...cf les dveloppements obligatoire pour IE6 pour beaucoup de projets actuels)

----------


## ferber

a serrais sympa si ceux qui dfinissent les "nouveauts" et les "volutions" mettaient en place une communaut pour modifier gratuitement les sites qui vont devenir or norme  causes de ces belles volutions....
Le progrs...

----------


## ferber

> J'aime bien le fait que le html et le css voluent.
> L'ennui c'est que des technologies et des bidouilles sont mise en place entre-temps pour pallier : l'absence de certaines fonctionnalits, l'incompatibilit de certains navigateurs.


L'attribut "width" de l'lment "table" n'est pas une bidouille.

----------


## mrjay42

> a serrais sympa si ceux qui dfinissent les "nouveauts" et les "volutions" mettaient en place une communaut pour modifier gratuitement les sites qui vont devenir or norme  causes de ces belles volutions....
> Le progrs...


Mais non !
Si ton site est en HTML4, il reste en HTML4 et tu continueras  coder en HTML4.
Y'a pas de problme  ce niveau l.

Nanmoins, si tu as besoin des nouvelles fonctionnalits offertes par HTML5 alors il faudra coder/recoder tout ou partie de ton site pour utiliser la nouvelle grammaire HTML5 !

EDIT : 
[Tant pis si je lance un troll]
Le flash pour moi est le cancer du net :
C'est  cause de flash que les navigateurs prennent parfois plus de 300 ou 500Mo de mmoire RAM.
C'est  cause de Flash qu'un vieux PC ne suffit pas pour aller sur le web
Flash n'est pas accessible pour les mal-voyants/non-voyants
Flash est propritaire et ferm
Le logiciel flash d'adobe est une horreur d'ergonomie
Flash est trs lent => probablement  cause de mauvaises habitudes par certains "mauvais" dveloppeurs flash

Aprs je ne nie pas les intrts de flash :
Possibilit de faire des interfaces "classes"
Possibilit de faire des animations
Possibilit de lecture de vido intgre aux pages web
etc.

----------


## mrjay42

> L'attribut "width" de l'lment "table" n'est pas une bidouille.


On est d'accord.
Mais on peut considrer que la largeur d'un tableau fait partie de la prsentation et doit donc tre gr en CSS.
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve embtante la faon de travailler/proposer du W3C. Y'a un cot culpabilisant et anti-retrocompatibilit :
Genre : "Avant vous faisiez comme a ? bah maintenant c'est plus cas : _deal with it_!".

----------


## ferber

> Nanmoins, si tu as besoin des nouvelles fonctionnalits offertes par HTML5 alors il faudra coder/recoder tout ou partie de ton site pour utiliser la nouvelle grammaire HTML5 !


Donc en gros pour utiliser la balise vido je vais devoir modifier tout le site, alors que je peut utiliser flash, sans modifier le dit site ?

----------


## ferber

> On est d'accord.
> Mais on peut considrer que la largeur d'un tableau fait partie de la prsentation et doit donc tre gr en CSS.
> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve embtante la faon de travailler/proposer du W3C. Y'a un cot culpabilisant et anti-retrocompatibilit :
> Genre : "Avant vous faisiez comme a ? bah maintenant c'est plus cas : _deal with it_!".



C'est totalement ce que je ressent, c'est presque comme si nous aurions du savoir par nous mme que certain lments alls devenir obsolte.
Alors que justement se fier au norme est sens servir  tre sur que ce que l'on fait aujourd'hui serra valide demain.
Et la si je comprend bien, c'est a moiti le cas. a reste valide a condition de ne pas vouloir faire voluer l'existant.

----------


## mrjay42

Du coup ma position est celle-ci :

1. Si tu travailles sur un projet existant, et que la grammaire HTML utilise suffit alors y'a pas de raison de changer la faon de faire

2. Si tu dois travailler sur un projet from-scratch autant se servir des technologies rcentes, si celles-ci sont ncessaire pour rpondre au besoin.

Deux erreurs  ne pas commettre :
1. L'opportunisme technologique : choisir une grammaire HTML par pur effet de mode

2. Choisir une grammaire HTML qui n'est pas adapte au projet sur lequel tu travailles

En ce qui concerne Flash, je reste plus ou moins "oppos"  l'hgmonie de cette techno' parce qu'elle est lourde et propritaire et non accessible.
Mais comme je l'ai dis, cela ne m'empche pas de reconnaitre les avances que l'on doit  Flash : que serait le web d'aujourd'hui sans flash ??

----------


## Invit

> Pour on ne sait trop quelles raisons, en ce moment c'est la chasse au Flash...


Parce que le flash n'est pas accessible ?
Parce que flash n'est pas support sur toutes les plate formes ?
Parce que c'est immonde  programmer ?
Parce que a fait rgulirement planter mon navigo ?
Parce que les animations dans tous les sens a soule ?
(liste non exhaustive)

Oui il y a des choses impossibles  faire en HTML et pas en Flash, mais il y a tellement de fois o il est possible de s'en passer...

----------


## ferber

> Du coup ma position est celle-ci :
> 
> 1. Si tu travailles sur un projet existant, et que la grammaire HTML utilise suffit alors y'a pas de raison de changer la faon de faire
> 
> 2. Si tu dois travailler sur un projet from-scratch autant se servir des technologies rcentes, si celles-ci sont ncessaire pour rpondre au besoin.
> 
> Deux erreurs  ne pas commettre :
> 1. L'opportunisme technologique : choisir une grammaire HTML par pur effet de mode
> 
> ...


Si je suis friand des attributs width et du tag center.
C'est qu'il fessaient partis du html  depuis longtemps et qu'ils tournent partout... Enfin pour l'instant car vue qu'il sont dprcated, sa vas peut-tre pas durer.

----------


## ferber

> Parce que le flash n'est pas accessible ?


Les textes dessine sur un canvas en html5 ne serront pas plus axcssible




> Parce que flash n'est pas support sur toutes les plate formes ?


Le player est dispo sur mac, lunix et windows.



> Parce que c'est immonde  programmer ?


L'orient object et largement mieux que le prototypage de js.
avec un bonne ide comme flash develop , faire du flash est un plaisir.
http://www.flashdevelop.org/wikidocs...itle=Main_Page




> Parce que a fait rgulirement planter mon navigo ?


Tous dpend des animations flash, du dev et du temp qu'il avait.
flash a des lacunes, mais il peut et est en train d'tre amliorer.



> Parce que les animations dans tous les sens a soule ?
> (liste non exhaustive)


Perso j'aime les sites bien fait est qui claque. ex : http://www.revafrance.fr/index2.html



> Oui il y a des choses impossibles  faire en HTML et pas en Flash, mais il y a tellement de fois o il est possible de s'en passer...


Je me dit la mme chose au sujet du html, sauf pour les choses impossibles.

----------


## cahnory

> Donc en gros pour utiliser la balise vido je vais devoir modifier tout le site, alors que je peut utiliser flash, sans modifier le dit site ?


Quand tu commence un projet tu fais des choix de technologies, tu limites donc ce projet aux fonctionnalits de ces technologies l. Si tu doit utiliser html 5 pour la vido c'est que tu n'as pas d'autre choix (ou que tu veux te faire plaisir mais dans ce cas...) et n'ayant pas d'autre choix tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'aux technologies initialement choisies (voir  tes choix) mais pas  la nouvelle technologie qui t'apporte justement cette solution.
C'est pas un buffet  ::):  et l'option ancienne technologie + flash est valable mais si a ne te suffit toujours pas je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal  ce que tu ais  t'adapter. Si le progrs technique en automobile serait la voiture volante a me ferait mal d'entendre michelin crier au scandale car ces pas compatibles avec ces pneus (qui le restent sur les anciens vhicules).

----------


## Aquaa

html *15* peut tre remplacera ce que fait flash aujourd'hui  ::?: ,j'aime pas du tout flash mais  je crains que le html5 coupl avec javascript reste loin de ce que fait flash ou les applets aujourd'hui, flash et une technologie qui tend  disparaitre (ou certain font des efforts pour que a soit) parceque c'est bel et bien un client lourd et qui reste pas loin d'un PE(exe) win32 port sur un navigateur donc pas une technologie en sens du terme, sinon comme alternative je vois pas trop ce qui pourrait le remplacer.

----------


## ferber

> html *15* peut tre remplacera ce que fait flash aujourd'hui ,j'aime pas du tout flash mais  je craint que le html5 coupl avec javascript reste loin de ce que fait flash ou les applets aujourd'hui, flash et une technologie qui tend  disparaitre (ou certain font des efforts pour que a soit) parceque c'est bel et bien un client lourd et qui reste pas loin d'un PE(exe) win32 port sur un navigateur donc pas une technologie en sens du terme, sinon comme alternative je vois pas trop ce qui pourrait le remplacer.


le player flash forcement, n'est pas fait en html, sinon a ne volerais pas haut....

----------


## Aquaa

> le player flash forcement, n'est pas fait en html, sinon sa ne volerais pas haut....


Dsol j'ai pas compris...

----------


## ferber

> Quand tu commence un projet tu fais des choix de technologies, tu limites donc ce projet aux fonctionnalits de ces technologies l.


ok : sur des projets en html j'ai utilis la balise 'center' et l'attribut 'width', elles sont maintenant dprcated, et seront virs a un moment ou un autre  par les futurs navigateurs. Le choix du html fut donc le mauvais choix.

----------


## ferber

> Dsol j'ai pas compris...


Je dit que le player flash est forcement proche d'un bon vieux binaire. 
Aprs si vous parliez du format swf, il est plus proche d'un zip que d'un pe xecutable.

----------


## Aquaa

> Je dit que le player flash est forcement proche d'un bon vieux binaire. 
> Aprs si vous parliez du format swf, il est plus proche d'un zip que d'un pe xecutable.


exact oui

----------


## Invit

> Les textes dessine sur un canvas en html5 ne serront pas plus axcssible


Au moins ils ne ncessiteront pas de plugin pour fonctionner. Et les canvas ne sont pas fait pour faire du texte.




> Le player est dispo sur mac, lunix et windows.


lunix ???  ::furax::  *linux*
quid d'iPhone & iPad ? Quid de mon mobile qui ne fait tourner que du Opra mobile ?




> L'orient object et largement mieux que le prototypage de js.
> avec un bonne ide comme flash develop , faire du flash est un plaisir.
> http://www.flashdevelop.org/wikidocs...itle=Main_Page


JS peut tre objet, et crire du code jQuery, sans parler d'IDE, est trs simple.





> Tous dpend des animations flash, du dev et du temp qu'il avait.
> flash a des lacunes, mais il peut et est en train d'tre amliorer.


J'ai pas vu d'amlioration depuis qques temps (m'enfin je suis l'actu flash de loin, je ne parle que pour un utilisateur final)




> Perso j'aime les sites bien fait est qui claque. ex : http://www.revafrance.fr/index2.html


Moi j'aime pas.




> Je me dit la mme chose au sujet du html, sauf pour les choses impossibles.


T'as essay de faire un portail en Flash ? Un gros site eCommerce ? Un blog tout simple ? Flash n'est pas prvu pour faire a. Il ets trs bien pour des sites ayant besoin d'avoir de la gueule, en gros pour les pubs quoi  ::D:

----------


## ferber

> Si le progrs technique en automobile serait la voiture volante a me ferait mal d'entendre michelin crier au scandale car ces pas compatibles avec ces pneus (qui le restent sur les anciens vhicules).


En l'occurence les utilisateurs de voiture risquerais aussi de crier au scandale si on leur expliquait qu'ils ne vont pas tarder de devoir racheter une voiture, car bientt les routes ne seront plus entretenue, car la norme est la voiture volante.
Ils roulaient peinard, ils ne demandaient rien a personnes, et pourtant il vont devoir casquer a plus ou moins long terme. Et il devront surement repasser un nouveau permis par la mme. Que du bonheur.

----------


## ferber

> Au moins ils ne ncessiteront pas de plugin pour fonctionner. Et les canvas ne sont pas fait pour faire du texte.




```
ctx.fillText("Sample String", 10, 50);
```

https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Dra...using_a_canvas



> lunix ???  *linux*


oups



> quid d'iPhone & iPad ? Quid de mon mobile qui ne fait tourner que du Opra mobile ?


La gnration d'app native arrive via le prochain flash. il existe aussi un projet qui permet de le faire (http://developer.openplug.com/ ). Mais bon pour le coup c'est surtout apple qui a un problme.



> JS peut tre objet, et crire du code jQuery, sans parler d'IDE, est trs simple.


Il y'as une diffrence entre "peux tre" est "est"





> J'ai pas vu d'amlioration depuis qques temps (m'enfin je suis l'actu flash de loin, je ne parle que pour un utilisateur final)


un peu de lecture :
http://www.kaourantin.net/



> Moi j'aime pas.


Question de gout, moi j'adore.



> T'as essay de faire un portail en Flash ? Un gros site eCommerce ? Un blog tout simple ? Flash n'est pas prvu pour faire a. Il ets trs bien pour des sites ayant besoin d'avoir de la gueule, en gros pour les pubs quoi


Alors si le gros site en question ca conssite a prendre un truck open sources tout fait comme presta shop ou autre, modifier trois ligne, et dire : "J'ai fait un super site !" forcement c'est moins facile en flash.
Aprs en partant de rien en flash c'est mieux.
Je bosse sur un ide flash fait en flash, je me vois pas le faire en html.

----------


## Invit

> Alors si le gros site en question ca conssite a prendre un truck open sources tout fait comme presta shop ou autre, modifier trois ligne, et dire : "J'ai fait un super site !" forcement c'est moins facile en flash.
> Aprs en partant de rien en flash c'est mieux.
> Je bosse sur un ide flash fait en flash, je me vois pas le faire en html.


Mes clients seraient heureux de savoir qu'ils dpensent des dizaines de milliers d'euros pour une modification de 3 lignes. Non srieusement, l'intgration c'est un mtier, et je ne passe pas 8h par jour en me tournant les pouces. Et si on avait a tout faire  0 comme tu dis, a fait longtemps que la boite aurait mis la cl sous la porte. Laissons le Flash  ce qu'il sait faire (cad pas grand chose d'o selon moi son inutilit) et laissons le reste au HTML...

----------


## turcotm

> Perso j'aime les sites bien fait est qui claque. ex : http://www.revafrance.fr/index2.html


Dsol mais c'est une monstruosit en terme de perf ce site. Surtout qu'il n'y a pas de proposition de site html et ou de skip de l'intro.

Ce genre de truc fait reculer le WEB ! Dsol mais je ne fait pas dans les sapins de noel.

Merci

Michel

----------


## ferber

> Mes clients seraient heureux de savoir qu'ils dpensent des dizaines de milliers d'euros pour une modification de 3 lignes.  
> Non srieusement, l'intgration c'est un mtier, et je ne passe pas 8h par jour en me tournant les pouces. Et si on avait a tout faire  0 comme tu dis, a fait longtemps que la boite aurait mis la cl sous la porte. Laissons le Flash  ce qu'il sait faire (cad pas grand chose d'o selon moi son inutilit) et laissons le reste au HTML...


On est d'accord, mais en l'occurrence vous utilisez le html vis a vis des solutions opens sources qui existes ou des fonctionnalit de bases existantes ?
J'ai en effet l'impression que flash ne vous sert a rien,  ce qui semble vous servir, c'est le travail des autres. La techno offrant le plus de sources communautaire devenant la meilleur. Mais on s'loigne des fonctionnalits de base du produit ?

Notez bien que je ne dit pas que c'est mal. je dit juste que ca n'entre pas vraiment dans les fonctions de bases du dit language.

----------


## ferber

> Dsol mais c'est une monstruosit en terme de perf ce site. Surtout qu'il n'y a pas de proposition de site html et ou de skip de l'intro.
> 
> Ce genre de truc fait reculer le WEB ! Dsol mais je ne fait pas dans les sapins de noel. 
> Merci
> 
> Michel


Chacun a vision d'un bon site. Aprs concernant le skyp intro, il faut comprendre que ce n'est pas une intro, juste le temps de chargement.
Ensuite pour le site html, je comprend qu'une version soit indispensable pour les dficients visuel qui souhaite s'offrir une voiture.

----------


## Invit

> On est d'accord, mais en l'occurrence vous utilisez le html vis a vis des solutions opens sources qui existes ou des fonctionnalit de bases existantes ?
> J'ai en effet l'impression que flash ne vous sert a rien,  ce qui semble vous servir, c'est le travail des autres. La techno offrant le plus de sources communautaire devenant la meilleur. Mais on s'loigne des fonctionnalits de base du produit ?
> 
> Notez bien que je ne dit pas que c'est mal. je dit juste que ca n'entre pas vraiment dans les fonctions de bases du dit language.


Effectivement le flash ne me sert  rien, c'est bien pour a que si il n'tait pas l je ne m'en porterai pas plus mal. Dans ta remarque tu insinues que je ne fais qu'utiliser/copier le travail des autres, or ce que je fais c'est plutt utiliser un framework, nuance. Je pense que tu manques de connaissances sur le sujet pour pouvoir l'aborder.

Et stp, fait gaffe  ton orthographe c'est un vrai massacre...

----------


## Invit

Bizarre qu'un topic sur les nouvelles specs HTML5 donnent lieu  une joute verbale pro/anti flash. HTML5 est plutot une avance positive et je n'imagine pas qu'html disparaisse du web... Flash a fait une carrire poustouflante compte tenu de ses origines... 

Personnellement je ne fais pas de flash : donc je dois tre antiFlash sinon les pro flash vont faire un procs au w3c pour abus de position dominatrice ? 

Il m'arrive aussi de plaider pour ma crmerie mais en l'tat, ce topic est lu en priorit par de "vrais" amateurs de html bien de chez nous non ?

Merci aux fondamentalistes flash d'aller prcher plus loin

En contrepartie , je jure de ne jamais aller les embter sur les topics consacrs  Flash

----------


## ferber

> Effectivement le flash ne me sert  rien, c'est bien pour a que si il n'tait pas l je ne m'en porterai pas plus mal. Dans ta remarque tu insinues que je ne fais qu'utiliser/copier le travail des autres, or ce que je fais c'est plutt utiliser un framework, nuance. Je pense que tu manques de connaissances sur le sujet pour pouvoir l'aborder.


Je dit seulement que le travail des autres, offert par diverse communauts est indispensable  votre travail, ce n'est pas le cas ?



> Et si on avait a tout faire  0 comme tu dis, a fait longtemps que la boite aurait mis la cl sous la porte.


j'en conclue qu'il s'agit de votre propre framework ? 

Vous utilisez le travail des autres, mais ce n'est pas un mal, c'est fait pour, il ne faut pas que ce constat vous vexe.




> Et stp, fait gaffe  ton orthographe c'est un vrai massacre...


Il est vraie.

----------


## turcotm

> Chacun a vision d'un bon site.


Alors pourquoi crois-tu que les sites genre banque, administration et autre compagnie srieuse n'utilise pas ce genre dergonomie ?

Pour tre jolie, c'est trs jolie. Mais dsol, cot ergonomie justement, a l'universit, c'est un chec. Sur de gros projet, qui demandent de la performance, c'est la mme chose.

ps: Loin de moi l'ide de dgrader le cot artistique de ce site. Au contraire. Mon point de vue est uniquement technique.

----------


## ferber

> Alors pourquoi crois-tu que les sites genre banque, administration et autre compagnie srieuse n'utilise pas ce genre dergonomie ?
> 
> Pour tre jolie, c'est trs jolie. Mais dsol, cot ergonomie justement, a l'universit, c'est un chque. Sur de gros projet, qui demandent de la performance, c'est la mme chose.
> 
> ps: Loin de moi l'ide de dgrader le cot artistique de ce site. Au contraire. Mon point de vue est uniquement technique.


Il est vraie que dans ces domaines on ne trouve que peut de sites qui utilises flash pour leur menus,voir pas tout cours, mais on peut nanmoins voire du flash de ci de la.
http://www.monabanq.com/demo-banque/...par-besoin.asp
http://www.banquepopulaire.fr/
http://www.ingdirect.fr/
http://www.mediatis.fr/
http://www.financo.fr/ 
http://www.monabanq.com/

Pour les sites administratif flash  encore du mal a s'implanter.
Mais on le trouve quand mme de ci de la 
http://www.france3.fr/
http://www.ameli.fr/
Si le prochain player tiens ces promesses, la pntration de ces diffrents domaines pourra encore augmenter.

Mais il est vraie que pour l'instant les liens html on la vie dur.

----------


## turcotm

> Si le prochain player tiens ces promesses, la pntration de ces diffrents domaines pourra encore augmenter.
> 
> Mais il est vraie que pour l'instant les liens html on la vie dur.


Pfff
En ce qui concerne le sujet, jaime bien les alignements dans les tables (table, td, etc). Va devoir travailler cot CSS un peut plus  :8-): 

Pour les cellpading, bgcolor, etc. cest pratique pour debugger rapidement des tables avec beaucoup de cellules.

Pour ce qui est des frames, me semble que ce ntait plus utiliser depuis un bon moment (best practice). Donc dans ce cas, sa ressemble pus a du mnage que de lvolution.

Pour ce qui est des deux questions poser par lauteur,
1-Je ne suit pas lvolution de trs prs. Mais je suis quand mme attentif  la chose.
2- Il ne faudrait pas trop le dnaturer quand mme. Il ne faut pas que cela devienne une usine  gaz. Il y en a tellement dautre (technologie) qui sen charge.

----------


## stailer

> Parce que le flash n'est pas accessible ?
> Parce que flash n'est pas support sur toutes les plate formes ?
> Parce que c'est immonde  programmer ?
> Parce que a fait rgulirement planter mon navigo ?
> Parce que les animations dans tous les sens a soule ?
> (liste non exhaustive)
> 
> Oui il y a des choses impossibles  faire en HTML et pas en Flash, mais il y a tellement de fois o il est possible de s'en passer...


Le flash n'a pas besoin d'tre accessible quand on l'utilise sinon on s'en passerait. Tout dpend du besoin.

Ce n'est pas immonde  programme. Tout dpend des gouts.

Moi je plante rarement... Tout est dans le naviguo en question  :;): 

Je ne vais pas sur les sites avec des animations qui soulent : mais si tu aimes sites dbiles: Tout est une question de gout.

Enfin sur le fait qu'il ne faut plus l'avoir parce qu'on pourrait souvent/parfois s'en passer... La vraiment c'est un argument qui n'a ni queue ni tte.

----------


## Invit

> Je dit seulement que le travail des autres, offert par diverse communauts est indispensable  votre travail, ce n'est pas le cas ?


Non pas indispensable, mais c'est le concept de ne pas rinventer la roue : on gagne du temps.




> j'en conclue qu'il s'agit de votre propre framework ?


Non




> Vous utilisez le travail des autres, mais ce n'est pas un mal, c'est fait pour, il ne faut pas que ce constat vous vexe.


Cela ne me vexe pas, c'est juste que j'ai du mal a voir comment le flash pourrait s'intgrer dans mon travail. Et  l'heure actuel, le flash est plus un boulet qu'autre chose pour moi.





> Il est vraie.


No comment...

----------


## ner0lph

> En ce qui concerne le sujet, jaime bien les alignements dans les tables (table, td, etc). Va devoir travailler cot CSS un peut plus 
> 
> Pour les cellpading, bgcolor, etc. cest pratique pour debugger rapidement des tables avec beaucoup de cellules.


Ben, disons que les tableaux ne sont pas faits pour du design ou de la mise en page mais pour prsenter des donnes tabulaires. C'est leur seule raison d'tre. Aprs, il y a des gens qui en dtournent l'usage et sont les premiers  se plaindre.
Pour remplacer la mauvaise utilisation des tableaux, il y a les blocs.  ::):

----------


## ferber

> Cela ne me vexe pas, c'est juste que j'ai du mal a voir comment le flash pourrait s'intgrer dans mon travail. Et  l'heure actuel, le flash est plus un boulet qu'autre chose pour moi.


Je me suis permis de suivre le lien de votre signature, de parcourir vos articles j'ai pus trouver cette article :
http://www.frinux.fr/blog/index.php?...-site-Internet qui pointe sur un site :
http://www.generale-bureautique.com/ que l'auteur du site frinux.fr semble avoir ralis.

Site comportant une belle bannire en *flash*, bannire visiblement *implmente* dans votre travail. A moins que le site frinux.fr ne soit pas votre site. Et/ou que l'article (http://www.frinux.fr/blog/index.php?...-site-Internet) parle du travaille d'un autre.

----------


## Invit

> Je me suis permis de suivre le liens de votre signature, de parcourir vos articles j'ai pus trouver cette article :
> http://www.frinux.fr/blog/index.php?...-site-Internet qui pointe sur un site :
> http://www.generale-bureautique.com/ que l'auteur du site frinux.fr semble avoir ralis.
> 
> Site comportant une belle bannire en *flash*, bannire visiblement *implmente* dans votre travail. A moins que le site frinux.fr ne soit pas votre site. Et ou que l'article (http://www.frinux.fr/blog/index.php?...-site-Internet) parle du travaille d'un autre.


Effectivement, gagn ! Je suis le crateur de ce site, mais je travaille avant tout pour un client, qui a des dsirs et des besoins... D'o le "boulet" : je n'ai pas demand cela, mais cela m'a t impos. Et encore hier j'ai du faire la mme chose...

----------


## ferber

> Effectivement, gagn ! Je suis le crateur de ce site, mais je travaille avant tout pour un client, qui a des dsirs et des besoins... D'o le "boulet" : je n'ai pas demand cela, mais cela m'a t impos. Et encore hier j'ai du faire la mme chose...


ayant aussi des demandes qui me font rager... je ne rebondirais pas, je comprend la pnibilit de la situation.

----------


## Jrmie A.

J'aime pas Apple, mais si Stevy tiens bon et parvient  radiquer Flash (dixit une de ses phrases : "Nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes et des CDs. Nous ferons oublier Flash"), je ne pourrai que le remercier.
C'est un bon gros troll bien gras, mais ca fait du bien de temps en temps.  ::): 
Et si on pouvait jecter Silverlight en mme temps je dirais pas non. Histoire de revenir  des standards ouverts relativement simples d'accs.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je suis assez attentivement l'volution d'HTML5, l'utilisant mme partiellement quand c'est possible sur certains de ses chapitres qui ne bougeront probablement plus. Dommage qu'il faudra bien trop longtemps pour que son implmentation soit parfaite sur tous les navigateurs car il apporte quelques nouveauts intressantes, et pas que du point de vue des balises/attributs, mais galement du ct du "local storage", manipulations DOM,...

----------


## cahnory

> En l'occurence les utilisateurs de voiture risquerais aussi de crier au scandale si on leur expliquait qu'ils ne vont pas tarder de devoir racheter une voiture, car bientt les routes ne seront plus entretenue, car la norme est la voiture volante.
> Ils roulaient peinard, ils ne demandaient rien a personnes, et pourtant il vont devoir casquer a plus ou moins long terme. Et il devront surement repasser un nouveau permis par la mme. Que du bonheur.


Sauf que mon exemple (passage des voitures traditionnelles aux volantes) n'tait pas l pour illustrer cette problmatique et pour le coup il est mal adapt car  la diffrence des routes, les navigateurs ne vont pas s'arrter de "traduire" les anciennes versions d'html.
Avant il n'y avait pas de doctype et pourtant les sites de l'poque fonctionnent toujours (et l encore on parle d'une poque sans norme, mme pas d'anciennes normes).

Si on reprend l'exemple des routes (et qu'on met de cot l'aspect usable de celles-ci) c'est comme si on laissait les routes telles qu'elles, sans plus jamais revenir dessus. Alors oui du coup on peut se dire "mais pour aller sur la lune il faut du coup que je change toute ma voiture car la mienne vole pas !" oui c'est vrai mais en achetant ta voiture on ne t'avais pas promis que t'irai sur la lune en mme temps.
Donc l c'est pareil, quand tu as choisi html4, xhtml1, aucune doctype... on t'avais pas promis de la vido native maintenant soit t'arrives  le faire sans html5, soit tu refait ton site en html5, soit tu fait sans et ton site continu de marcher comme avant ni plus ni moins.
Mais html5 ne doit pas se soucier de la rtro-compatibilit car a serait se trainer des boulets au pieds et de plus les navigateurs ne vont pas jeter leurs implmentations des anciennes version d'html  la poubelle.

----------


## ferber

> Sauf que mon exemple (passage des voitures traditionnelles aux volantes) n'tait pas l pour illustrer cette problmatique et pour le coup il est mal adapt car  la diffrence des routes, les navigateurs ne vont pas s'arrter de "traduire" les anciennes versions d'html.
> Avant il n'y avait pas de doctype et pourtant les sites de l'poque fonctionnent toujours (et l encore on parle d'une poque sans norme, mme pas d'anciennes normes).
> 
> Si on reprend l'exemple des routes (et qu'on met de cot l'aspect usable de celles-ci) c'est comme si on laissait les routes telles qu'elles, sans plus jamais revenir dessus. Alors oui du coup on peut se dire "mais pour aller sur la lune il faut du coup que je change toute ma voiture car la mienne vole pas !" oui c'est vrai mais en achetant ta voiture on ne t'avais pas promis que t'irai sur la lune en mme temps.
> Donc l c'est pareil, quand tu as choisi html4, xhtml1, aucune doctype... on t'avais pas promis de la vido native maintenant soit t'arrives  le faire sans html5, soit tu refait ton site en html5, soit tu fait sans et ton site continu de marcher comme avant ni plus ni moins.
> Mais html5 ne doit pas se soucier de la rtro-compatibilit car a serait se trainer des boulets au pieds et de plus les navigateurs ne vont pas jeter leurs implmentations des anciennes version d'html  la poubelle.


Et bien tant que je peux continuer d'utiliser mes vielles voitures, sans ultimatum, a me vas. Aprs si j'ai le besoins, ou qu'on me demande d'aller sur la lune ou des iles non relis, je rflchirais  une voiture volante.

----------


## cahnory

Et bien on est en plein dans ce cas de figure !

Si flash et html < 5 te conviennent, personne t'oblige  passer  html5. Mais pour les futurs sites en prparation voil une occasion de moins d'utiliser une technologie proprio qui ncessite une installation en plus du seul browser.

Maintenant attention, tu as en face de toi quelqu'un qui code en AS et qui trouve qu'entre "Tuons flash" et "Vive flash" il y a pas mal d'tude de cas  faire dans lesquels c'est une solution plus qu'envisageable.
Par dfaut je prfre l'viter autant que possible mais il y a des besoins (demandes) qui ne se satisfont encore qu'avec flash (ou techno similaire, je ne connait que de nom silverlight par exemple).
Donc il ne s'agit pas ici de dire Flash c'est mieux ou moins bien mais juste qu'une nouvelle version du langage ouvert (bon c'est pas la meilleur dfinition qui soit mais on s'est compris) arrivent, qu'elle changent pas mal de chose et permet plus de chose. a ne veut pas dire que cette solution sera toujours la plus pertinante mais c'est une solution de plus et qui selon moi dans l'avenir nous rserve de bonnes choses.

----------


## ferber

> Et bien on est en plein dans ce cas de figure !
> 
> Si flash et html < 5 te conviennent, personne t'oblige  passer  html5. Mais pour les futurs sites en prparation voil une occasion de moins d'utiliser une technologie proprio qui ncessite une installation en plus du seul browser.
> 
> Maintenant attention, tu as en face de toi quelqu'un qui code en AS et qui trouve qu'entre "Tuons flash" et "Vive flash" il y a pas mal d'tude de cas  faire dans lesquels c'est une solution plus qu'envisageable.
> Par dfaut je prfre l'viter autant que possible mais il y a des besoins (demandes) qui ne se satisfont encore qu'avec flash (ou techno similaire, je ne connait que de nom silverlight par exemple).
> Donc il ne s'agit pas ici de dire Flash c'est mieux ou moins bien mais juste qu'une nouvelle version du langage ouvert (bon c'est pas la meilleur dfinition qui soit mais on s'est compris) arrivent, qu'elle changent pas mal de chose et permet plus de chose. a ne veut pas dire que cette solution sera toujours la plus pertinante mais c'est une solution de plus et qui selon moi dans l'avenir nous rserve de bonnes choses.


Dit comme a forcement c'est plus motivant.
Je suis preneur du html5 si il m'apporte des solutions a des problmes existant. La grande crainte que j'ai, c'est qu'il apporte de nouveau problmes indtermins pour l'instant. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas et qu'il apporte des plus : forcement je signe.

----------


## cahnory

> Dit comme a forcement c'est plus motivant.
> Je suis preneur du html5 si il m'apporte des solutions a des problmes existant. La grande crainte que j'ai, c'est qu'il apporte de nouveau problmes indtermins pour l'instant. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas et qu'il apporte des plus : forcement je signe.


Bah aprs c'est comme toute nouvelle technologies, soit on a les moyens de tester, appliquer, proposer les deux (youtube par exemple) soit on laisse les autres partirent devants et on regarde comment ils tombent ou pas  ::): .

Mais, si par exemple tes pages avaient une doctype html 4 elles seront interprt de la mme manire que maintenant (autrement dit en changeant un petit peu avec les browser qui amliorent leur implmentation d'html 4 mais sans lien avec l'arriv d'html5).

Aprs est-ce qu'un jour les navigateurs stopperont le support des vieilles versions d'html ? possible mais vu qu'en 2010 les navigateurs interprte tous encore le vieux code des annes 90 on peut se dire que d'ici  ce que html 4 ne soit plus pris en compte le volume de site encore existant sera minime et surtout correspondra  des sites  l'abandon et/ou non professionnels.

Mais encore une fois en 2010 on affiche encore les pages datant de l'mergence du web comme  l'poque.

----------


## Invit

comme rien ne semble mieux rsumer html5 qu'un flash killer qui met en ptard les flash makers, je propose :

Les anti-flash font un convertisseur flash -> canvas html5

Les flash lovers font le convertisseur inverse.

que le meilleur gagne, no time 4 loosers caus' we r the champions (f.mercury)

----------


## ferber

> comme rien ne semble mieux rsumer html5 qu'un flash killer qui met en ptard les flash makers, je propose :
> 
> Les anti-flash font un convertisseur flash -> canvas html5
> 
> Les flash lovers font le convertisseur inverse.
> 
> que le meilleur gagne, no time 4 loosers caus' we r the champions (f.mercury)


 ET bien les anti-flash on du retard: http://aviary.com/

-----
Oups j'avais mal lu le message autant pour moi.
Oui un convertisseur, mais bon.. disons que les noms des functions de dessins du canvas sont quasiment identique entre js et flash.
Donc il n'y a pas globalement de besoin de convertisseur de code js pour dessiner sur canvas et de code as pour dessiner sur sprite.
Par contre un outils de convertion global as->js et js>as a c'est utile.

----------


## Invit

> ET bien les anti-flash on du retard: http://aviary.com/


Mettre des liens sur du flash est une chose mais si je faisais de mme pour montrer des crations html , c'est tout le web qu'il faudrait rfrencer.   

flash a pris de l'avance autant dans les jeux que dans la pub criarde et racoleuse. Flash a fascin ceux qui n'avaient jamais vu d'animation sur leur cran d'ordi mais compar  la tripote de spots qu'on voit en access prime time sur n'importe quelle TV, flash ressemble  un bas de gamme  la scoobidoo.  Flash a eu son temps. Le web, c'est html. Ma proposition de contest tient toujours mais si tu crois t'en sortir en copicollant une url, tu ne fais qu'admettre ta cuisante dfaite flashman.

----------


## ferber

> Bah aprs c'est comme toute nouvelle technologies, soit on a les moyens de tester, appliquer, proposer les deux (youtube par exemple) soit on laisse les autres partirent devants et on regarde comment ils tombent ou pas .
> 
> Mais, si par exemple tes pages avaient une doctype html 4 elles seront interprt de la mme manire que maintenant (autrement dit en changeant un petit peu avec les browser qui amliorent leur implmentation d'html 4 mais sans lien avec l'arriv d'html5).
> 
> Aprs est-ce qu'un jour les navigateurs stopperont le support des vieilles versions d'html ? possible mais vu qu'en 2010 les navigateurs interprte tous encore le vieux code des annes 90 on peut se dire que d'ici  ce que html 4 ne soit plus pris en compte le volume de site encore existant sera minime et surtout correspondra  des sites  l'abandon et/ou non professionnels.
> 
> Mais encore une fois en 2010 on affiche encore les pages datant de l'mergence du web comme  l'poque.


Pour moi quelque par un site c'est un petit peu comme un livre, et j'aime pouvoir me dire que je pourrais revoir dans 10 ans certain vieux site que j'ai apprci sans qu'il soit devenue illisible.

----------


## trenton

> Pour moi quelque par un site c'est un petit peu comme un livre, et j'aime pouvoir me dire que je pourrais revoir dans 10 ans certain vieux site que j'ai apprci sans qu'il soit devenue illisible.


Moi aussi, c'est pour cela que je prfre les formats ouverts comme le HTML.

----------


## ferber

> Mettre des liens sur du flash est une chose mais si je faisais de mme pour montrer des crations html , c'est tout le web qu'il faudrait rfrencer.   
> 
> flash a pris de l'avance autant dans les jeux que dans la pub criarde et racoleuse. Flash a fascin ceux qui n'avaient jamais vu d'animation sur leur cran d'ordi mais compar  la tripote de spots qu'on voit en access prime time sur n'importe quelle TV, flash ressemble  un bas de gamme  la scoobidoo.  Flash a eu son temps. Le web, c'est html. Ma proposition de contest tient toujours mais si tu crois t'en sortir en copicollant une url, tu ne fais qu'admettre ta cuisante dfaite flashman.


Et bien je n'ai pas de pas de temps/argent  a disposition pour votre contest. c'est ballots.  par contre si vous voulez on peut excuter du code js par flash et le faire dessiner sur un canvas http://screamingdonkey.hurlant.com/demo/processing/

ou ce projet qui permet d'utiliser un pseudo canvas grce a flash sur ie6 : http://code.google.com/p/fxcanvas/

ou celui la dans le mme ordre :
http://groups.google.com/group/flashcanvas

----------


## Invit

si je te lis bien, la conversion js->as et vise versa est quasi implicite (ou copicolle) Mais quid des fontes, les transparences, les anims ?  En fait je t'ai jug un peu vite mais tu sembles savoir de quoi tu parles ...  Pour ce qui me concerne, rien ne vaut un morceau de C++ compil.  

En fait, je me demande si un bon flash designer ne ferait pas mieux de s'orienter vers la tl o les outils sont autrement volus plutt que perdre son temps avec des vieux pc sous ie6 au cpu charg de malwares

----------


## ferber

> si je te lis bien, la conversion js->as et vise versa est quasi implicite (ou copicolle) Mais quid des fontes, les transparences, les anims ?  En fait je t'ai jug un peu vite mais tu sembles savoir de quoi tu parles ...  Pour ce qui me concerne, rien ne vaut un morceau de C++ compil.  
> 
> En fait, je me demande si un bon flash designer ne ferait pas mieux de s'orienter vers la tl o les outils sont autrement volus plutt que perdre son temps avec des vieux pc sous ie6 au cpu charg de malwares


C'est sur le c++ c'est top, mais c'est pas le mme temps de travaille.

Alors pour le canvas js :
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Canvas_tutorial
 Pour les graphics actionScript :
http://livedocs.adobe.com/flash/9.0/.../Graphics.html

Il y'as des diffrences mais bon au final le portage n'est pas particulirement violent 


```

```



```

```

reste biensure le problme des fonts...
Aprs dans absolue. il existe des parseurs de ttf (http://blog.byteface.com/?p=96) (http://www.sephiroth.it/file_detail.php?id=159) en actionscript donc portable en js (demo as : http://www.sephiroth.it/test/flex/2/...ase/index.html ). Aprs faut se faire violence avec les courbes vectoriel et les dessiner soit mme. Mais c'est faisable.

Pour les animations c'est faisable avec les timers


```

```

il existe aussi une lib action script (http://code.google.com/p/tweener/) qui a t port en javascript.

Les transparences par canvas.

Donc la portabilit de js->as>js est faisable mais
personnellement sans orient object. j'ai du mal a envisager de telles programmes.

Aprs concernant les graphiste et la tv... je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.

----------


## Invit

> C'est sur le c++ c'est top, mais c'est pas le mme temps de travaille.
> 
> Alors pour le canvas js :
> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Canvas_tutorial
>  Pour les graphics actionScript :
> http://livedocs.adobe.com/flash/9.0/.../Graphics.html
> 
> Il y'as des diffrences mais bon au final le portage n'est pas particulirement violent 
> (...)
> ...


Je devine que flash travaille sur fontes postcript. Animer les fontes est important pour la pub, peut tre adobe y est-il plus sensible que le w3c  ::): 

Pour la tv c'est simple : tu continues avec tes mmes outils, tu oublies les compatibilits de plates formes, tu ajoutes un bon 3d, et tu passes tout en video !     Mais si un jour tu peux, interresse toi au software d'infographie pro au salon satis ou en cherchant sur le net, tu verras que flash designer est une bonne porte d'entre et...   que l'univers est plus grand que prvu  ::): 

merci pour ces exemples trs synthtiques et instructifs

----------


## ferber

> Je devine que flash travaille sur fontes postcript. Animer les fontes est important pour la pub, peut tre adobe y est-il plus sensible que le w3c 
> 
> Pour la tv c'est simple : tu continues avec tes mmes outils, tu oublies les compatibilits de plates formes, tu ajoutes un bon 3d, et tu passes tout en video !     Mais si un jour tu peux, interresse toi au software d'infographie pro au salon satis ou en cherchant sur le net, tu verras que flash designer est une bonne porte d'entre et...   que l'univers est plus grand que prvu 
> 
> merci pour ces exemples trs synthtiques et instructifs


hum en faite je supporte de moins en moins le graphisme...( du a mes incompatibilits de gout avec mes clients ) .... je prfre largement  le code.
la lib tween en js:: (attention c'est impressionnant) 
http://svn.coderepos.org/share/lang/...po_bezier.html

au niveau des fonts embded dans flash on peut embarquer des TrueType fonts et Type 1 Postscript fonts.

----------


## Invit

> hum en faite je supporte de moins en moins le graphisme...( du a mes incompatibilits de gout avec mes clients ) .... je prfre largement  le code.
> la lib tween en js:: (attention c'est impressionnant) 
> http://svn.coderepos.org/share/lang/...po_bezier.html


WOW  :8O:  ::ccool:: 

Cette page rpond  ma question sur le texte anim.
je suppose que la classe JSTweener.js contient les sinus/cosinus du beziers

C'est un code du MIT...

----------


## ferber

> WOW 
> 
> Cette page rpond  ma question sur le texte anim.
> je suppose que la classe JSTweener.js contient les sinus/cosinus du beziers
> 
> C'est un code du MIT...


C'est sur c'est impressionnant, 
pour le code il est dispo ici http://coderepos.org/share/browser/l...c/JSTweener.js
a peine 369 lignes.

----------


## Invit

> C'est sur c'est impressionnant, 
> pour le code il est dispo ici http://coderepos.org/share/browser/l...c/JSTweener.js
> a peine 369 lignes.


est ce qu'une trame canvas supporte une couleur transparente ?
peut elle etre superpose  un div ? une autre trame canvas ?

Peut on obtenir le cartoon  partir d'un scenario conu sur flash moyennant un portage raisonnable ?


cool en tous cas ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

existe-t-il un framework html 5 de la mme qualit que flash ?!

----------


## ferber

> est ce qu'une trame canvas supporte une couleur transparente ?
> Peut elle etre superpose  un div ? une autre trame canvas ?
> 
> Peut on obtenir le cartoon  partir d'un scnario conu sur Flash moyennant un portage raisonnable ?
> 
> 
> cool en tous cas


Bonnes questions.
Pour la transparence>superposition de canvas & div le meilleur moyen serra de tester. 

Alors si c'est une animation cre par Flash, et pas par programmation, je te conseillerais de te baser sur une "lib" de dcompilation (ex http://sourceforge.net/projects/swfdotnet/) pour obtenir toute les formes/key frame/matrix appliqu de l'anime pour ensuite exporter tous sa dans une autre syntaxe .

L'autre solution plus simple : 
Tu cre une animation flash avec Flash develop(http://www.flashdevelop.org/wikidocs...itle=Main_Page).
Anime avec un "framerate" trs lent. Dans cette animation mre tu charges, l'animation Flash que tu souhaites exploiter ( via la classe loader http://livedocs.adobe.com/flash/9.0/...ay/Loader.html) . 
Tu places un couteur sur "l'vent render". Dans le code de la function associe  cette vent, tu appelles une fonction dans le genre 


```

```

Comme paramtre l'animation/movieClip que tu souhaites exporter.
Cette fonction vas te renvoyer un BitmapData.
Ce bitmap data il te faudra ensuite l'exporter en png, pour a tu installes simplement un easy php sur ton poste.
Et tu suis les deux tapes suivantes :
1 convertion du bitmap data en png en utilisant les informations (png encoder) de la page suivante :
http://www.kaourantin.net/2005/10/pn...er-in-as3.html
2 enregistrer ton image sur le server easy php
pour sa suivre les infromations prsentes sur cette page :
http://www.quietless.com/kitchen/upl...server-in-as3/

Donc une fois que tu as export ( en jouant avec stop() et nextframe() si besoin) tout tes frames dans un rpertoire sur ton server rassemble-les avec virtual dub http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...ches/8694.html
Notes que je ne me souviens plus de la procdure exacte.

Sinon, il existe des logiciels tout prts .http://www.swf-kit.com/fr/

----------


## ferber

> existe-t-il un framework html 5 de la mme qualit que flash ?!


Et bien il y a quasiment tous les lments pour le faire.
Mais  ma connaissance personne ne la fait. Il existe des choses comme "objecti-j" mais a t'oblige  apprendre une nouvelle syntaxe, et de nouveaux outils.  Le mieux est d'attendre un peu. Si les capacits du combo html 5 +js tiennent leur promesses ce genre de library vas trs vite arriver.

Il existe aussi ce projet http://antimatter15.com/ajaxanimator/build/ qui n'est pas vraiment complet et qui ne gnre pas de code.

Voire aussi cette adresse pour d'autre projet opens sources naviguant autour de flash :http://osflash.org/projects

----------


## Invit

Bravo pour toutes ces infos et rfrences. ::D: 

Il me semble que tu pourrais faire un excellent tuto sur ce sujet  la fine pointe de l'actualit.

Plusieurs conclusions :
1. HTML5 va effectivement forcer des developpeurs flash  migrer en partie vers js (ce qui ne les arrange pas apparemment).
2. Flash restera longtemps imbattable sur plusieurs points :
      Qualit du framework
      Capacit  cliquer dans une animation - les zones sensibles varient dans le temps - impossible  faire en video 
      Qualit du rendu (anti-alias, double buffering, ..)  probablement meilleure que js (pas vrifi)
      Bonne capacit de migration vers le tout-video y compris vers les pro de la video (tv)

Bref les bons designers flash ont un avenir dans le business

----------


## ferber

> Bravo pour toutes ces infos et rfrences.
> 
> Il me semble que tu pourrais faire un excellent tuto sur ce sujet  la fine pointe de l'actualit.
> 
> Plusieurs conclusions :
> 1. HTML5 va effectivement forcer des developpeurs flash  migrer en partie vers js (ce qui ne les arrange pas apparemment).
> 2. Flash restera longtemps imbattable sur plusieurs points :
>       Qualit du framework
>       Capacit  cliquer dans une animation - les zones sensibles varient dans le temps - impossible  faire en video 
> ...


Merci !
Concernant la migration a peut tre plus ou moins douloureux.
Mme en partant d'un statu gal entre html5+js et flash. Passer d'une ide comme Flash (avec tout les outils de graphiste ) ou comme flashdevelop ( grandement inspir par sharpdelop et vs ) avec gestion de projets, Autocompletion efficace et documentation claire et facile d'accs. Pour aller vers autre choses....
Sans parler des aquis et des libs maisons.
C'est un investissement en temps plus ou moins grand a chacun de peser le pour et le contre.
De l viendra l'utilit d'un parser js->as->js global ( qui soldera dj le problme de syntax )

----------


## Camille_B

Bon, je ne reviendrai pas sur la discussion flash/anti-flash pour une raison bien simple : si le web tait fond sur des technos proprio, il n'y aurait pas de web. Flash c'est une rustine, pas une solution pour le web sur le long terme. 

Je souhaite revenir sur cette petite phrase :




> L'orient object et largement mieux que le prototypage de js.


Une erreur, et un point de vue douteux :

1) l'Erreur : Javascript EST un langage orient objet. *C'est un langage OO bas sur les prototypes*, l ou Java, par exemple, est un langage OO bas sur les classes.

2) Le point de vue douteux : J'avoue avoir une prfrence pour l'OO bas sur les prototypes (plus grande souplesse), mais a l'OO bas sur les classe a galement de nombreux avantages (plus structur). La vrit c'est que la souplesse des prototypes permet d'muler trs facilement les classes, mais cela requiert un peu plus de rigueur et d'effort que dans les langages bass sur les classes.

----------


## Invit

> Merci !
> 
> De la viendra l'utilit d'un parser js->as->js global ( qui soldera dj le problme de syntax )


action script et javascript sont tous deux bass sur ecma script d'o une "migrabilit" bonne mais avec un gros travail de conversion de librairies vers une environnement plutt moins volu que flash. Je ne vois pas un team flash, faire ce boulot de migration uniquement parce qu'un client lui commande une prestation html5. 
En attendant qu'un diteur produise un IDE, MS boit du petit lait et vend du visual studio silverlight. 

C'est pourquoi je vois plutt les spcialistes Flash voluer vers le vido parce qu'ils sont plus orients vers l'artistique que le commun des web designers et que "l'ide Flash develop" les a confort dans cette voie. Mais pourquoi Adobe ne prendrait pas le taureau par les cornes en ditant un "codec" js/as. En attendant, la communaut Flash est comme deux ronds de flan (j'adore cette expression) 
Si Ms se montre capable d'intervenir positivement dans la communaut Linux , Adobe sera-t-il aussi magnanime ?

----------


## ferber

> Bon, je ne reviendrai pas sur la discussion flash/anti-flash pour une raison bien simple : si le web tait fond sur des technos proprio, il n'y aurait pas de web. Flash c'est une rustine, pas une solution pour le web sur le long terme.


Biensure Flash est une rustime...
Personnellement, je vois une bande en manque d'ide(le W3c )qui pille une technologie concurrente (Flash).
Toute la communaut opens sources fait de mme d'ailleurs. a me fait bien rire.




> Je souhaite revenir sur cette petite phrase :
> 
> 
> Une erreur, et un point de vue douteux :
> 
> 1) l'Erreur : Javascript EST un langage orient objet. *C'est un langage OO bas sur les prototypes*, l ou Java, par exemple, est un langage OO bas sur les classes.
> 
> 2) Le point de vue douteux : J'avoue avoir une prfrence pour l'OO bas sur les prototypes (plus grande souplesse), mais a l'OO bas sur les classe a galement de nombreux avantages (plus structur). La vrit c'est que la souplesse des prototypes permet d'muler trs facilement les classes, mais cela requiert un peu plus de rigueur et d'effort que dans les langages bass sur les classes.


Oui je sais bien.  Vous savez j'ai un peu d'exprience.
Quand je parle d'orient "object" je parle d'une syntax avec classe etc...
Si vous voulez j'ai une vielle "sources Flash full prototypage" de 2003.
Mettez un nez dedans et vous maudirais le fait qu'elle ne soit pas crite avec des classes etc..

----------


## ferber

> "Action script et Javascript sont tous deux bass sur "ecma script" d'o une "migrabilit" bonne, mais avec un gros travail de conversion de librairies vers un environnement plutt moins volu que Flash. Je ne vois pas un team Flash, faire ce boulot de migration uniquement parce qu'un client lui commande une prestation html5. 
> En attendant qu'un diteur produise un IDE, MS boit du petit lait et vend du visual studio silverlight. 
> 
> C'est pourquoi je vois plutt les spcialistes Flash voluer vers le vido, parce qu'ils sont plus orients vers l'artistique que le commun des web designers et que l'ide Flash developpe les a conforts dans cette voie. Mais pourquoi Adobe ne prendrai pas le taureau par les cornes en ditant un "codec" js/as. En attendant, la communaut Flash est comme deux ronds de flan (j'adore cette expression) 
> Si Ms se montre capable d'intervenir positivement dans la communaut Linux , Adobe sera-t-il aussi magnanime ?


En fait l'as2 tait en prototype un quasi clone de la syntax js.... Adobe a suivi les recommandations de la norme Ecma suivante ( qui devait correspondre  javascript 2) pour avancer dans le bon sens (classe hritage etc...). Cette norme a fini  la poubelle, car jug trop complexe pour les dveloppeurs javascript par MS et d'autre.
http://www.gskinner.com/blog/archive...ript_stal.html
http://blogs.adobe.com/open/2008/08/...08_715_pm.html
http://www.mikechambers.com/blog/200...-ecmascript-4/
http://ejohn.org/blog/ecmascript-harmony/

----------


## Camille_B

> Biensure flash est une rustime...
> Personnellement je vois une bande de branle couille en manque d'ide(le W3c )qui pille une technologie concurrente (Flash).
> Et le pire c'est qu'en mme temps qu'il la pille sans remord. Toute la communaut "opens sources" fait de mme d'ailleurs. a me fait bien rire.


??? Le W3C pille Flash ?

Hallucinant.

----------


## Invit

Depuis 18 mois, j'ai install Firefox *sans plugin flash* chez moi et au boulot pour chapper  une certaine pollution des pages. Pour voir des vidos ou jouer  des jeux flash , je passais sur IE.

J'ai remarqu que certaines pubs parvenaient quand mme dans leurs bannires sous forme de gif anim.   Evident qu'un service de pub doit savoir quoi faire quand le navigateur ou un proxy n'accepte pas Flash.

En tenant compte de ce qui a t dit plus haut :

Puisque un serveur de pub peut s'affranchir de l'obligation de passer par Flash Player. Il pourrait en faire autant en passant non pas un gif anim mais par une conversion du "swf" en "html.js".

Au final le "codec" "as/js" devrait non seulement tre dans l'ide Flash mais galement sur les serveurs web qui pourraient ainsi "arroser" les brebis gares dpourvues de Flash-player par un quivalent html5.js  et s'assurer que celle-ci reoive bien le message publicitaire dans les neurones.

Finalement toute cette discorde "w3c-adobe" pourrait tre rsolue par un convertisseur, adobe s'excusant d'tre propritaire en proposant cette interoprabilit ...    problme :

Le fera-t-il ?

Et s'il ne le fait jamais pour Dieu sait quelle raison :   qui le fera ?   nous ?  pourquoi pas ?

----------


## ferber

> ??? Le W3C pille Flash ?
> 
> Hallucinant.


Oui en effet  ::mouarf::

----------


## ferber

> Depuis 18 mois, j'ai install Firefox *sans plugin flash* chez moi et au boulot pour chapper  une certaine pollution des pages. Pour voir des video ou jouer  des jeux flash , je passais sur IE.
> 
> J'ai remarqu que certaines pubs parvenaient quand mme dans leurs bannires sous forme de gif anim.   Evident qu'un service de pub doit savoir quoi faire quand le navigateur ou un proxy n'accepte pas Flash.
> 
> En tenant compte de ce qui a t dit plus haut :
> 
> Puisque un serveur de pub peut s'affranchir de l'obligation de passer par flash player. Il pourrait en faire autant en passant non pas un gif anim mais une conversion du swf en html.js
> 
> Au final le "codec" as/js devrait non seulement tre dans Flash-develop mais galement sur les serveurs web qui pourraient ainsi "arroser" les brebis gares dpourvues de flash-player par un quivalent html5.js  et s'assurer que celle ci reoive bien le message publicitaire dans les neurones 
> ...


J'en ai un en c#: parssage de c# et d'actionScript, tout le code lu est transform en object en mmoire, les rfrences sont recherches. Ensuite on peut  choisir si on veut enregistrer en c# en actionscript ou en windev. Aprs tout n'est pas parfait( les mots clefs ref,out,in en c# n'ont pas d'alternative en As )et certains oprateurs As ne sont pas implments ('===').
Peut-tre qu'un jour si j'ai le temps je ferais en sorte qu'il puisse enregistrer en javascript. 
Mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas au programme. Et franchement sa me ferais mal de faire avancer la communaut.

----------


## Invit

> J'en ai un en c#: parssage de c# et d'actionScript, tout le code lu est transform en object en mmoire, les rfrences sont recherches. ensuite on peut  choisir si on veux reenregistrer en c# en actionscript ou en windev. Aprs tout n'est pas parfait( les mots clef ref,out,in en c# n'on pas d'alternative en as )et certains oprateurs as ne sont pas implments ('===').
> Peut tre qu'un jour si j'ai le temps je ferrais en sort qu'il puisse renregistrer en javascript. 
> Mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas au programme. Et franchement sa me ferrais mal de faire avancer la communaut.


Si ma mmoire est bonne, === est une comparaison de flottants en C#. ref et out permettent de passer un argument par rfrence, sinon les littraux simples (sans tableaux) sont copis par valeur.   Tu as crit ce convertisseur ?  prends contact avec un diteur pour le commercialiser ,    pense  ton porte monnaie avant la philosophie !!!! :8-):

----------


## Macmillenium

> Je viens de jeter un il. Surtout concernant les lments qui ne seront plus prsent en html5.
> 
> http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-html5-d...bsent-elements
> 
> 
> voila histoire de ne pas utiliser d'lment qui ne seront bientt plus au norme, et potentiellement supprims dans le futur. ET aussi pour pouvoir modifier l'existant pour le rendre compatible avec a. La balise "center" t quand mme bien pratique, c'est balot.
> les attributs cellpadding, cellspacing, width sur les tables sont virs.... Gnial Que du progrs....


Mme si les spcifications HTML4 les dcrivent, la plupart de ces lments sont dj dprcis voire invalides via--vis des DTD stricts, HTML 5 nous fait plaisir en les bannissant officiellement.




> Mais non !
> Si ton site est en HTML4, il reste en HTML4 et tu continueras  coder en HTML4.
> Y'a pas de problme  ce niveau l.
> 
> Nanmoins, si tu as besoin des nouvelles fonctionnalits offertes par HTML5 alors il faudra coder/recoder tout ou partie de ton site pour utiliser la nouvelle grammaire HTML5 !


Euh, non, HTML 5 est rtrocompatible avec ses prdcesseurs : un document valide HTML4.x ou XHTML1.x, le sera aussi en HTML 5.
Si tu as besoin de nouvelles fonctionnalits, tu les rajoutes simplement sans recoder le document, c'est l'un des plus grands avantages de HTML 5.

Concernant le dbat HTML 5 vs Flash, je pense que vous comparez l'incomparable :
1. HTML 5 est encore jeune ;
2. Contrairement  Flash, HTML 5 est une techno front-end accessible nativement (Se rfrer au standard ARIA pour les RIA HTML 5/AJAX) ;
3. Le couple HTML 5/JavaScript n'a rien a voir avec C# (Silverlight) et AS3 (Flash/Flex), ceux-ci ont des API et des cosystmes beaucoup plus puissants, c'est la dessus que Microsoft et Adobe conserveront un avantage ;
4. HTML 5 _pourrait_ tre une alternative  Flash, pour l'instant il est encore  l'tat de brouillon, les spcifications ne semblent pas stables.

----------


## Invit

> (...)
> Concernant le dbat HTML 5 vs Flash, je pense que vous comparez l'incomparable :
> 1. HTML 5 est encore jeune ;
> 2. Contrairement  Flash, HTML 5 est une techno front-end accessible nativement (Se rfrer au standard ARIA pour les RIA HTML 5/AJAX) ;
> 3. Le couple HTML 5/JavaScript n'a rien a voir avec C# (Silverlight) et AS3 (Flash/Flex), ceux-ci ont des API et des cosystmes beaucoup plus puissants, c'est la dessus que Microsoft et Adobe conserveront un avantage ;
> 4. HTML 5 _pourrait_ tre une alternative  Flash, pour l'instant il est encore  l'tat de brouillon, les spcifications ne semblent pas stables.


Justement c'est une priode de vide qui permet au simple mortel de coiffer le gros diteur au poteau .   La spec n'est pas stable mais l'implmentation dans Chrome et FF l'est !!!    c'est maintenant qu'il faut faire l'affaire, flash et silverlight sont plus volus mais ils peuvent tre bloqus par un simple proxy d'entreprise qui veut garder un peu de bande passante pour son business.   

A moins d'tre un riche hritier ,   on est bien oblig de sauter sur ce genre d'occasion

----------


## ferber

> Si ma mmoire est bonne, === est une comparaison de flottants en C#. ref et out permettent de passer un argument par rfrence, sinon les littraux simples (sans tableaux) sont copis par valeur.   Tu as crit ce convertisseur ?  prends contact avec un diteur pour le commercialiser ,    pense  ton porte monnaie avant la philosophie !!!!


 ::roll::   Oui, tiens! J'y avais pas  pens.

----------


## cahnory

Ce message a t rdig hier, mais j'avais oubli de l'envoyer avant de partir au boulot  ::D: 




> Pour moi quelque par un site c'est un peu comme un livre, et j'aime pouvoir me dire que je pourrais revoir dans 10 ans certains vieux site que j'ai apprci sans qu'il soit devenu illisible.


J'ai exprim l'hypothse d'un arrt de la suivie par pr honntet intellectuelle, mais c'est peu probable mme  long terme. Surtout c'est ni plus ni moins probable que la poursuite de la prise en charge des anim datant de Flash 1er du nom par exemple. Rien ne garantit qu'Adobe continuera de faire des plug-ins qui le prennent en compte. a serait surprenant qu'ils arrtent mais cette possibilit doit tre nonce.
Donc mon dernier post tait cens tre rassurant quand  la prise en charge des anciennes versions  l'avenir, les limites que je dcris sont partages par les browser et html, et Flash et ses diffrentes versions.
Il n'y a ni plus ni moins de garantie  ce que dans 10 ans tu puisses ouvrir une anim Flash d'aujourd'hui ou une page web d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Camille_B

> Il n'y a ni plus ni moins de garantie  ce que dans 10ans tu puisses ouvrir une anim Flash d'aujourd'hui ou une page web d'aujourd'hui.


Une anim Flash, non, en effet.

Une page web, si. Les "specs" sont disponibles, si par une malchance extraordinaire les futurs moteurs ne grent plus "html 3", 4 etc. (ce que font TOUS les moteurs actuels), les "specs" sont l.

J'attends toujours les "specs" compltes de Flash permettant de disposer d'un plug-in open-source pouvant fonctionner sur Linux 64 bit, *BSD, HakuOS etc...

----------


## ferber

> Une anim flash, non, en effet.
> 
> Une page web, si. Les specs sont disponibles, si par une malchance extraordinaire les futurs moteurs ne grent plus html 3, 4 etc. (ce que font TOUS les moteurs actuels), les specs sont l.
> 
> J'attends toujours les "specs" compltes de Flash permettant de disposer d'un plug-in open-source pouvant fonctionner sur Linux 64 bit, *BSD, HakuOS etc...


Plutt que de les attendre vous aurriez pu les chercher.
Voil les "specs" : http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/pdf/...t_spec_v10.pdf

----------


## cahnory

Je faisais justement une mise  plat des cas vraiment peu probable mais aprs tout pas impossible. Et mme si t'as les "specs" que a reste "possible", on peut dire aussi tu peux installer un vieux plug-in sur un vieux navigateur mais on sort du "prt  l'emploi". Aprs, oui on peut toujours tout faire marcher  ::): .

----------


## kamus

> Il n'y a ni plus ni moins de garantie  ce que dans 10 ans tu puisses ouvrir une anim Flash d'aujourd'hui ou une page web d'aujourd'hui.


On le voit bien avec les applet java  ::mouarf:: 
Peu de gens installent java sur leur machines et elles ont compltement disparues du web...
Sauf que la dure de vie d'un site est rarement 10 ans.
Si Flash n'est plus  la mode dans 10 ans , les sites auront t redesigns sans Flash d'ici la...




> Moi aussi, c'est pour cela que je prfre les formats ouverts comme le HTML.


Quelle diffrence entre un directoire comme le W3C qui prend des dcisions ou "recommandations" autoritaires et une bote prive comme Adobe ? L'avenir du web dpend uniquement de la faon dont fonctionne les navigateurs , qui eux sont dits par des boites prives , open source ou non.
Le web n'a finalement rien "d'ouvert" , et javascript peut aussi tre bloqu  ::mouarf:: 
Enfin un code lourd HTML5 + js ne vaut pas mieux qu'une anim Flash lourde...
Et au final je dirais que le dev flash autant que le dev js est totalement gratuit (SDK gratuit), c'est a la force de la solution Adobe, de mettre  disposition ces outils gratuitement.
Et rien ne dit que Flash ne sera pas totalement Open Source un jour ou l'autre.

----------


## ferber

Personnellement j'ai plus souvent vue des bugs d  l'arrive de nouveaux navigateurs. 
Que des bugs d  une nouvelle version de Flash. Ce qui quelque par est normal de 1999  aujourd'hui. Il y a eu pas mal de petits changements.
J'ai souvent d mettre  jour des javascripts et autre pour les rendre compatibles avec les nouvelles montures des navigateurs. Par contre, Flash jamais( hormis si je souhaitais passer de l'as2  as3 etc ).
Et quand je dois reprendre un vieux site, je le fait en Flash, pour tre tranquille.
D'ailleurs, a vaut aussi pour php, quand par bonheur votre hbergeur fait une upgrade.
Aprs ce sont mes expriences qui me font dire a. Peut-tre que dans 10 ans j'aurais chang d'avis, quand le w3c aura intgralement repris toutes les fonctionnalits du format swf.

----------


## cahnory

Tiens! Je rebondis sur "si je souhaitais passer de l'as2  as3". C'est la mme situation qu'avec l'html5, tu as de nouvelles fonctionnalits mais a ne marchera pas avec tes scripts dj cods avec plein de createEmptyMovieClip.
Donc si tu veux bnficier des plus de l'as3 tu dois accepter tout les changements qu'il apporte, comme pour utiliser les fonctionnalits d'html5. Et comme rien ne t'empche de continuer  coder en as2, rien ne t'empche de coder en html4 ou autre.
Tout a pour quoi ? car le plug-in Flash actuel s'occupe des nouveaux comme des anciens scripts, pareil pour les browsers avec les diffrentes versions d'html.
 la rigueur on pourrait mme se dire qu'il est plus envisageable (mais je ne l'imagine pas) qu'Adobe arrte le support d'as2 plutt que tout les navigateurs du monde s'arrte de prendre en compte les vieilles versions d'html.

Il y a de la redite mais l'exemple me semblait parfait.

----------


## ferber

> Une anim Flash, non, en effet.
> 
> Une page web, si. Les "specs" sont disponibles, si par une malchance extraordinaire les futurs moteurs ne grent plus "html 3", 4 etc. (ce que font TOUS les moteurs actuels), les "specs" sont l.
> 
> J'attends toujours les "specs" compltes de Flash permettant de disposer d'un plug-in open-source pouvant fonctionner sur Linux 64 bit, *BSD, HakuOS etc...



Petite note au passage la dernire version de gnash est disponible pour ceux qui veulent un lecteur alternatif 



> http://www.gnashdev.org/
> Gnash supports many SWF v8 features and ActionScript 2 classes. with growing support for SWF v10 and ActionScript 3

----------


## ferber

> Tiens! Je rebondis sur "si je souhaitais passer de l'as2  as3". C'est la mme situation qu'avec l'html5, tu as de nouvelles fonctionnalits mais a ne marchera pas avec tes scripts dj cods avec plein de createEmptyMovieClip.
> Donc si tu veux bnficier des plus de l'as3 tu dois accepter tout les changements qu'il apporte, comme pour utiliser les fonctionnalits d'html5. Et comme rien ne t'empche de continuer  coder en as2, rien ne t'empche de coder en html4 ou autre.
> Tout a pour quoi ? car le plug-in Flash actuel s'occupe des nouveaux comme des anciens scripts, pareil pour les browsers avec les diffrentes versions d'html.
>  la rigueur on pourrait mme se dire qu'il est plus envisageable (mais je ne l'imagine pas) qu'Adobe arrte le support d'as2 plutt que tout les navigateurs du monde s'arrte de prendre en compte les vieilles versions d'html.
> 
> Il y a de la redite mais l'exemple me semblait parfait.


Ah! Mais il n'y a pas de soucis je suis parfaitement d'accord avec vous. C'est juste que les phrases genre "flash c'est une rustine, c'est un boullet, c'est un cancer..." on tendance  me relancer de plus belle. ::?:

----------


## trenton

> Quelle diffrence entre un directoire comme le W3C qui prend des dcisions ou "recommandations" autoritaires et une boite prive comme Adobe ?


Autoritaires ? Autoritaires par rapport  qui, vis--vis de qui ?
Moi je vois une grosse diffrence entre un consortium et une bote prive, entre un format ouvert et un format avec des DRM.

----------


## Camille_B

> Plutt que de les attendre vous aurriez pu les chercher.
> Voil les "specs" : http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/pdf/...t_spec_v10.pdf


Je savais que les specs de swf taient publies depuis longtemps mais jusqu' peu il tait interdit de les utiliser pour crire un lecteur vido.

Il semble que depuis peu ce soit possible, je retire donc en partie ce que j'ai dit.

Je connais Gnash mais c'est trs loin d'tre au point.




> Enfin un code lourd HTML5 + js ne vaut pas mieux qu'une anim flash lourde...


C'est juste. Et en matire de vido les implmentations rcente de la balise <video> sont beaucoup plus lentes que les lecteurs flash.




> Le web n'a finalement rien "d'ouvert" , et javascript peut aussi tre bloqu


Nan, mais vous dconnez ? Les spcifications de HTML sont prsentes depuis le dbut. Flash il a fallu attendre trs longtemps. Le rsultat ? Il y a des navigateurs excellents pour TOUS les OS. Il n'y a des plugins flash fonctionnels que pour les OS pour lesquels Adobe daigne porter son outil.

----------


## ferber

> Autoritaires ? Autoritaires par rapport  qui, vis--vis de qui ?
> Moi je vois une grosse diffrence entre un consortium et une boie prive, entre un format ouvert et un format avec des DRM.


En flash personne ne vous oblige d'utiliser les DRM.
Aprs si une entreprise souhaite protger son bien c'est son droit.
Si vous tes contre c'est votre choix.
Mais ne vous attendez pas  ce qu'une entreprise qui souhaite protger ses bien reste sans rien faire. Avec ou sans flash ils trouveront des protections, quitte  se passer du html5 et  utiliser silverlight.
Les formats ouverts devraient tre bons pour tous.

----------


## Camille_B

Pour Ferber :

Il semble que vous ayez fait de mes critiques envers flash une sorte d'attaque personnelle.

Bon, trs sincrement, je n'ai rien contre flash en tant que technologie. C'est un bel outil, je le reconnais. Le seul problme c'est qu'il n'est pas libre.

Un programme non-libre a ne me drange pas. Mais une vm pour des programmes  destination du web (espace ouvert  tous les navigateurs en provenance de tous systmes d'exploitations) qui n'est pas libre a pose un gros problme.

Imaginons que tout le monde fasse ses sites en full-flash : pas de web pour Linux 64 bit, BSD etc. Et encore, il fut un temps o Flash sur Linux tait  la trane par rapport  Windows (et c'est encore un peu le cas) : donc pas de sites "modernes" pour les Linux.

a va contre la logique mme du web.

C'est en ce sens que je parle de rustine. Flash a rpondu  de vrais besoins, mais c'est une solution qui ne respecte pas les principes fondamentaux du web (accessibilit et ouverture), en ce sens a n'est pas une solution pour le web sur le long terme, c'est une solution pour des bouts non critiques du web (lecteur vido etc.), en esprant que a ne dure pas.

----------


## ferber

> Nan, mais vous dconnez ? Les spcifications de HTML sont prsentes depuis le dbut. Flash il a fallu attendre trs longtemps. Le rsultat ? Il y a des navigateurs excellents pour TOUS les OS. Il n'y a des plug-ins Flash fonctionnels que pour les OS pour lesquels Adobe daigne porter son outil.


Les "psec" du Flv sont l depuis 2008.
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43...-ouverture.htm
Le player est disponible pour :

Microsoft Windows Vista
Microsoft Windows XP
Microsoft Windows Server 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2008
Microsoft Windows 2000
Microsoft Windows 7
Mac OS X v10.4 or later
(PowerPC)
Mac OS X v10.4 or later (Intel)
Mac OS X v10.6
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...r10/64bit.html
Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) 5
openSUSE 11
Ubuntu 7.10 or later or 8.04 or later
Solaris 10
http://www.adobe.com/products/flashp...eqs/index.html

----------


## ferber

> Pour Ferber :
> 
> Il semble que vous ayez fait de mes critiques envers flash une sorte d'attaque personnelle.
> 
> Bon, trs sincrement, je n'ai rien contre flash en tant que technologie. C'est un bel outil, je le reconnais. Le seul problme c'est qu'il n'est pas libre.
> 
> Un programme non-libre a ne me drange pas. Mais une vm pour des programmes  destination du web (espace ouvert  tous les navigateurs en provenance de tous systmes d'exploitations) qui n'est pas libre a pose un gros problme.
> 
> Imaginons que tout le monde fasse ses sites en full-flash : pas de web pour Linux 64 bit, BSD etc. Et encore, il fut un temps o Flash sur Linux tait  la trane par rapport  Windows (et c'est encore un peu le cas) : donc pas de sites "modernes" pour les Linux.
> ...


La vm du flash player a t offerte a Mozilla par Adobe.
Cf : https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Tamarin
Les spec sont dispo....
etc.. etc..

----------


## Camille_B

Oui, les specs sont disponibles depuis 2008, et c'est trs bien.

Mais 2008 c'est trs rcent, reconnaissez-le! Il va falloir attendre un peu avant d'avoir des Player Flash comptents sur le reste des plateformes.

De plus, Sorenson Spark n'est pas ouvert.

Votre liste de plateforme est bien belle, mais on peut la rsumer  : Windows, Mac, Solaris, Linux (32 bit - le plug-in 64 bit n'est pas encore stable il me semble ). Ce ne sont pas toutes les plateformes. HTML est lisible par toutes les plateformes. Voil, c'est tout.

Cela dit, je dois avouer qu'il me faut revoir ma position. J'en tait rest au specs disponibles mais non utilisable pour l'criture d'un player.

Il reste un fait, en l'tat actuel Flash ne peut prtendre tre une solution complte pour le web, tout simplement parce qu'il n'est pas disponible partout.

----------


## Anardil

Bonjour,

Pour en revenir au Flash que j'utilise peu car je suis dveloppeur php. Je ne trouve pas vraiment qu'il y ait une "chasse au flash", au contraire on peut constater l'expansion du Framework Flex qui est bas entre autre sur la techo Flash qui permet d'utiliser la puissance de Flash ct graphisme et le language que l'on veut en background.

Pour crer des webapps pour Iphone HTML5 semble prometteur mais je pense qu'il aura du mal  faire son trou dans le monde du webmastering tant que IE6 survivra.

----------


## kamus

> Votre liste de plateforme est bien belle, mais on peut la rsumer  : Windows, Mac, Solaris, Linux (32 bit - le plug-in 64 bit n'est pas encore stable il me semble ). Ce ne sont pas toutes les plateformes. HTML est lisible par toutes les plateformes. Voil, c'est tout.


Combien de gens sur les autres plateformes ?

*autant naviguer avec lynx sous shell si on suit cette logique ...*

De plus  flash reste un plugin , comme quicktime , les applets java , activeX , etc... sauf qu'il a un taux de pntration trs important et qu'il est aujourd'hui trs utiliser pour les interfaces riches. Et flash existe dans HTML principalement.

Voila , maintenant si certains veulent un web chiant , standard , ou tout les sites se ressemblent , on doit virer javascript aussi , non support sur 100% des navigateurs... lynx ne supporte pas javascript ...

----------


## Camille_B

> Voila , maintenant si certains veulent un web chiant , standard , ou tout les sites se ressemblent , on doit virer javascript aussi , non support sur 100% des navigateurs... lynx ne supporte pas javascript ...


Oui. Il est effectivement prfrable, pour des raisons d'accessibilit, de ne pas utiliser javascript pour la navigation si l'on n'a pas de solutions de remplacement pour les personnes ne pouvant pas utiliser javascript.

Tout dpend ensuite du public du site.

Mais en gros c'est html/css strict en premier, ensuite du javascript pour les fonctions non critiques (ou si prsence de solutions de remplacement), et ensuite du flash pour des fonctions encore moins critiques et/ou si le public vis est bien particulier et possde le plugin  coup sr.




> Combien de gens sur les autres plateformes ?


a n'est pas un argument vraiment valable. Avec cet argument Adobe aurait trs bien pu ne pas dvelopper de plugin pour Linux, et mme pas pour MacOSX (ce ne sont aprs tout qu' eux deux qu'un faible pourcentage). Il reste que a touche des personnes.

Avec cet argument le web aurait trs bien pu tre un outil construit sur des technos proprio dispo uniquement pour Unix (aprs tout ses premiers utilisateurs taient principalement sur des machines de type Unix). Imaginez le dsastre, ou pensez simplement  Gopher.

----------


## ferber

> Oui. Il est effectivement prfrable, pour des raisons d'accessibilit, de ne pas utiliser javascript pour la navigation si l'on n'a pas de solutions de remplacement pour les personnes ne pouvant pas utiliser javascript.
> 
> Tout dpend ensuite du public du site.
> 
> Mais en gros c'est html/css strict en premier, ensuite du javascript pour les fonctions non critiques (ou si prsence de solutions de remplacement), et ensuite du flash pour des fonctions encore moins critiques et/ou si le public vis est bien particulier et possde le plugin  coup sr.


Si les dlais son cours : je code en flash.
Si il faut un truck qui claque : je code en flash.
Si il faut un truck compatible partout : Je ne prend ni flash ni silverlight ni javascript ni html 5 ni svg ni css. 
Maintenant je mettrait un .txt a la racine du server. Normalement tous le monde devrais pouvoir le lire. Mais c'est pas sur, il risque d'y avoir des problmes d'encodage.
En fait faut abandonner.... internet c'est le mal.
note : Vous faite vraiment partis d'un publique particulier...

note  2:* hp fait la demonstration du support de flash sur sa tablette*
http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actual...tte_slate.html
la vido a cette adresse 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-RZAwQq0E"]YouTube- Adobe Demos Flash & Air on HP's Slate Device[/ame]

----------


## Macmillenium

> Quelle diffrence entre un directoire comme le W3C qui prend des dcisions ou "recommandations" autoritaires


Connais-tu au moins la composition du HTML working group ?  ::fleche::  http://www.w3.org/2000/09/dbwg/detai...40318&public=1
Dans cette liste tu as les principaux acteurs du march, dont Adobe.




> Enfin un code lourd HTML5 + js ne vaut pas mieux qu'une anim Flash lourde...
> Et au final je dirais que le dev flash autant que le dev js est totalement gratuit (SDK gratuit), c'est a la force de la solution Adobe, de mettre  disposition ces outils gratuitement.
> Et rien ne dit que Flash ne sera pas totalement Open Source un jour ou l'autre.


HTML 5 dfinit des API supportes *nativement* par les navigateurs, ces API peuvent tre tendues avec JavaScript.

----------


## kamus

> HTML 5 dfinit des API supportes nativement par les navigateurs, ces API peuvent tre tendues avec JavaScript.


Non pas nativement , il faut que ses API soient implmentes par les navigateurs.
lynx en est la preuve.

----------


## Camille_B

> Si les dlais son cours : je code en flash.
> Si il faut un truck qui claque : je code en flash.
> Si il faut un truck compatible partout : Je ne prend ni flash ni silverlight ni javascript ni html 5 ni svg ni css.
> Maintenant je mettrait un .txt a la racine du server. Normalement tous le monde devrais pouvoir le lire. Mais c'est pas sur, il risque d'y avoir des problmes d'encodage.
> En fait faut abandonner.... internet c'est le mal.
> note : Vous faite vraiment partis d'un publique particulier...


La discussion peut-elle tre un peu srieuse deux minutes ?

Voil de la lecture sur le sujet de l'accessibilit et la prise en compte des publics "particuliers" :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accessibilit%C3%A9_du_Web

http://t37.net/accessibilite-et-web-2-0.html

----------


## ferber

> La discussion peut-elle tre un peu srieuse deux minutes ?
> 
> Voil de la lecture sur le sujet de l'accessibilit et la prise en compte des publics "particuliers" :
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accessibilit%C3%A9_du_Web
> 
> http://t37.net/accessibilite-et-web-2-0.html


L'accessibilit en effet c'est a prendre en compte



> http://www.adobe.com/resources/acces..._acc_flash.pdf
> Web accessibility can be broadly described as the capacity of any user, regardless of disability, to access the same content and information. With regard to accessible Flash web content, obstacles for users with disabilities have two sources: issues of design; or issues of assistive technologies. In a following section, the techniques for successful, accessible Flash design will be discussed.
> In this section, well investigate the technical requirements and review assistive technologies.

----------


## kamus

> La discussion peut-elle tre un peu srieuse deux minutes ?


La discussion sera srieuse quand on arrtera de comparer un plugin , et la "base" de ce que fait une page web aujourd'hui,  savoir HTML , pour casser du sucre sur ce plugin...

Quand l'accessiblit dans flash , elle fonctionne quand le flash est cod dans cette perspective. J'ai fait des sites en flash 100% accessibles...

Il ne suffit pas de faire du HTML pour rendre son contenu accessible correctement , idem pour la SEO ,etc ...

Faut arrter ce dbat ridicule , qui n'a d'ailleurs pas grand chose  voir avec le sujet de base , a part exacerber certains dogmatismes, qui n'ont rien  voir non plus avec le monde rel de dev web...

----------


## Camille_B

> La discussion sera srieuse quand on arrtera de comparer un plugin , et la "base" de ce que fait une page web aujourd'hui,  savoir HTML , pour casser du sucre sur ce plugin...


Le problme c'est que deux discussions se mlangent.

D'un ct le problme de la prsence du plugin flash sur les OS et la question de l'accessibilit d'un site (un menu en flash ou en javascript est inutilisable pour une personne ne disposant que d'un navigateur texte, par exemple).

De l'autre l'accessibilit pour les personnes souffrant d'un handicap.




> Quand l'accessiblit dans flash , elle fonctionne quand le flash est cod dans cette perspective. J'ai fait des sites en flash 100% accessibles...
> 
> Il ne suffit pas de faire du HTML pour rendre son contenu accessible correctement , idem pour la SEO ,etc ...


Oui, c'est juste.

Seulement il est trs facile de faire un site utilisant flash compltement inaccessible pour une personne handicape (navigation en flash par exemple), soit que le programme flash ne respecte pas les rgles d'accessibilit assez rcente pour ce langage, soit que la personne ne dispose pas du plugin (problme de l'accessibilit en gnral).

Mais un site en html, il peut-tre moche et difficile  utiliser pour une personne handicape, mais il sera presque toujours utilisable et accessible.

Il ne s'agit pas d'interdire l'utilisation de flash, ni de javascript, mais de rappeler qu'il faut des techniques de remplacement en cas d'absence de ces technos sur les navigateurs des usagers.






> Faut arrter ce dbat , qui n'a d'ailleurs pas grand chose  voir avec le sujet de base , a part exacerber certains dogmatismes, qui n'ont rien  voir non plus avec le monde rel de dev web...


Nous sommes carrment hors-sujet mme. Je vais d'ailleurs m'arrter l.

----------


## ferber

pour en revenir au sujet, j'apprcie l'ajout des contrles suivant :



> http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-html-markup-20100304/
> # input type=datetime  global date-and-time input control NEW
> # input type=datetime-local  local date-and-time input control NEW
> # input type=date  date input control NEW
> # input type=month  year-and-month input control NEW
> # input type=time  time input control NEW
> # input type=week  year-and-week input control NEW
> # input type=number  number input control NEW
> # input type=range  imprecise number-input control NEW
> ...


Le tag script aussi http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-html-ma...04/script.html concernant l'attribut "async"

----------


## alain31tl

> [B][SIZE="5"]
>  Suivez-vous l'volution du projet de la nouvelle norme HTML5 ou au contraire, vous indiffre-t-elle en tant que dveloppeur (et pourquoi) ?


Bonjour,

Oui personnellement je suis ce projet par curiosit, mais ce n'est certainement pas ce qui influencera ma faon de dvelopper.
Et ce n'est pas cette facult de grer plus facilement l'audio ou la vido qui permettra  html5 de se singulariser et de se faire une place de marque sur 
le "march".
Cela dit, je ne suis pas ferm et pourquoi pas pour un blog, un site, etc...

Mais mis  part les "amnagements" pour l'audio et la vido, je ne vois pas ce que cela pourrait m'apporter de plus.
Finalement, ce n'est qu'une structure HTML comme une autre, avec une reconsidration des balises.

J'aurais formul la question diffremment, et pour 2 types d'utilisateurs bien distincts :
- 1 suivez-vous l'volution du projet de la nouvelle norme HTML5 ?
Celle-ci s'adressant plus particulirement  ceux/celles qui utilisent exclusivement HTML sur un support de contenu, de prsentation, etc...
- 2 L'volution du projet de la nouvelle norme HTML5 vous indiffre-t-elle en tant que dveloppeur ?
Celle-ci s'adressant plus particulirement  ceux/celles qui font de la programmation dynamique, ou passionns par les RIA (Rich Internet Application)

Cela m'tonnerait fort que ces derniers tendent l'oreille.

J'ai lu diffrentes rponses  propos de flash design, mais il ne faut pas oublier les frameworks tels que flex builder qui sont  destination des 
dveloppeurs.

Alors...HTML5, pourquoi pas, mais pour qui ?
En tout cas, ce n'est pas le standard de demain.

----------


## Macmillenium

> non pas nativement , il faut que ses api soient implmentes par les navigateurs.


Implmenter dans les navigateurs = grer nativement.
Tu n'as pas besoin de faire appel aux API externes.




> lynx en est la preuve.


Tu fais rfrence  lynx le navigateur textuel en mode console ?

----------


## kamus

Ah j'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire , nativement par opposer  un plugin  ::mrgreen::  okkkk ...
Oui je parle de lynx sur le shell , qui n'affiche pratiquement aucune mise en page , et qui est la manire la plus minimale de naviguer sur le web , pour ceux qui veulent une exprience web  la unix .

----------


## Camille_B

> Oui je parle de lynx sur le shell , qui n'affiche pratiquement aucune mise en page , et qui est la manire la plus minimale de naviguer sur le web


Il y a beaucoup plus "minimal" : rcuprer les pages avec un outil quelconque (curl etc.), puis les parser  la vole pour les afficher dans less  ::D: 



```
curl www.toto.com | awk -F ... | less
```

Et c'est trs "unix" en plus.

Un peu plus srieusement, Lynx n'est pas trs unix en soi, mais il y a un navigateur qui reprend vraiment la "philosophie" unix c'est uzbl :

http://www.uzbl.org/

----------


## kamus

Je lis les paquets de donnes reus en binaire directement  :8-):  via un wget ...
uzbl je connais dja , mais il compile pas directement sous le shell OSX ...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.05.2010 par Katleen*
*L'tat de compatibilit des navigateurs internet avec HTML5 et CSS3 prsent par un graphique interactif*

Tout est dit, ou presque, dans le titre. Un graphique disponible en ligne, et cre avec CSS3, traque les taux de prise en charge pour chaque nouvelle fonctionnalit HTML/CSS sur les navigateurs.

Les diffrents browsers sont regroups sous des camaeux de couleurs. Par exemple, les diffrentes versions de Firefox se dclinent dans des bleus, Safari dans des jaunes, Chrome en orange, Internet Explorer dans des roses.

Le graphique, de forme solaire, prsente des rayons dont les couleurs d'arrire plan diffrent en cas de fonctionnalit CSS3. 

Chaque navigateur a droit au mme espace dans un rayon. Donc, quand une barre est complte, cela signifie que le support est universel parmi les 8 navigateurs.

Source : Le graphique en ligne 

 ::fleche::  Aprs avoir observ le graphique, quelles conclusions en tirez-vous ?

----------


## Lyche

Je peux pas voir les Graphiques  ::weird::  sous IE8 en tout cas  ::aie::

----------


## Perplexe

> Je peux pas voir les Graphiques  sous IE8 en tout cas


Ben si tu arrivais  le lire (avec FF, Safari, ou Chrome par exemple), tu verrais que a ne risque pas de s'arranger...

IE est encore  la trane, non, c'est un petit point minuscule  l'horizon vu du peloton de tte.

C'est rigolo mais c'est un topic sur la compatibilit des browsers avec html5 et je n'ai lu aucun nom de browser avant ton post (ou presque).

Ce qu'on voit, c'est que Chrome est en avance, qu'Apple se donne les moyens de sa guerre contre Flash, qu'Opera est pas mal, que Firefox est un peu largu contrairement  l'image qu'ils projettent, et que MS soit gal  lui-mme et ne changera jamais.

Ah si ! on voit que si on coche pas la case en bas du graphique, c'est moins facile  comprendre.

----------


## spidermario

> C'est rigolo mais c'est un topic sur la compatibilit des browsers avec html5 et je n'ai lu aucun nom de browser avant ton post (ou presque).


a vient de devenir un topic sur a  cause de la news, c'est tout.

Le graphique n'est pas visible sous Konqueror non plus, j'ai d utiliser un autre navigateur pour le voir.
Il est trs moyen, on ne peut pas tout voir d'un coup, il faut non seulement survoler chaque lment mais en plus se rfrer  la lgende  chaque fois...

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir.




> Aprs avoir observ le graphique, quelles conclusions en tirez-vous ?


L'tude du CSS3, du HTML5, et du SVG, devient une priorit. La date de sortie, le niveau par rapport  Chrome et Firefox, et le taux de pntration d'IE9 seront les signaux de fume annonant l'adoption d'un  commun dnominateur  de ces techniques.

C'est un train que l'on ne peut pas se permettre de rater !

----------


## souviron34

Quand je lis :




> Je viens de jeter un il. Surtout concernant les lments qui ne seront plus prsent en html5.
> 
> http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-html5-d...bsent-elements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


je me dis que le but de HTML, qui tait d'uniformiser la prsentation quelle que soit la plateforme, et de founir un cadre global et compatible ascendant, vient d'en prendre un sacr coup   ::aie:: 

TOUS les sites utlisant des pages (il y en a des millions) avec du HTML de 1  4.xx seront difformes...


C'est en fait une exigence de non-rtro compatibilit, et par consquent une exigence de rcriture de l'ensemble des sites existants....


Encore une fois une aberration.....

 ::roll:: 


Qui va aller transformer les milliards de pages en ligne ? Et (par xemple) les millions de pages de SourceForge, ou des Usenet News ??

----------


## Michal

Ca rame pas mal le zoom  coup de molette sur le graphique. Ca me donne pas envie de voir html+js en remplacement de flash. Je suis avec chrome 4 donc avec le moteur js le plus rapide qui existe  l'heure actuelle il me semble. Mme le passage d'un quartier  l'autre n'est pas fluide  ::?:

----------


## spidermario

> Quand je lis :
> 
> [...]
> 
> je me dis que le but de HTML, qui tait d'uniformiser la prsentation quelle que soit la plateforme, et de founir un cadre global et compatible ascendant, vient d'en prendre un sacr coup  
> 
> TOUS les sites utlisant des pages (il y en a des millions) avec du HTML de 1  4.xx seront difformes...
> 
> 
> ...


Les sites qui sont dans ce cas n'ont qu' rester sous HTML 4, si elles fonctionnent comme a.

----------


## Invit

> Voil histoire de ne pas utiliser des lments qui ne seront bientt plus  la norme, et potentiellement supprims dans le futur. ET aussi pour pouvoir modifier l'existant pour le rendre compatible avec a. La balise "center" t quand mme bien pratique, c'est balot.
> Les attributs cellpadding, cellspacing, width sur les tables sont virs.... Gnial Que du progrs....


Il tait temps que le mnage soit fait on peut rellement considrer que c'est un progrs a fait des balises en moins a retenir et elles ne manqueront pas vu qu'elles faisaient doublon avec le css et pour les sites en html 1 a 4 ils seront toujours lisible par les navigateurs




> a rame pas mal le zoom  coup de molette sur le graphique. a ne me donne pas envie de voir html+js en remplacement de flash


J'ai Firefox et il ny a aucun problme.


En tout cas il est bien ce graphique mis  part qu'il ne reflte pas entirement la ralit, car si j'ai bien compris il est dit que opera et firefox ne supporte pas 3d transforme alors qu'ils le supportent

Ce qui me fait sourire c'est qu'ils n'ont pas mis ie6

----------


## GuiDjad

> *Mise  jour du 14.05.2010 par Katleen*
>  Aprs avoir observ le graphique, quelles conclusions en tirez-vous ?


J'ai comme un prsentement que IE va ralentir l'adoption du HTML5 par les dvelopeurs  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Les sites qui sont dans ce cas n'ont qu' rester sous HTML 4, si elles fonctionnent comme a.


Vive la continuit de l'informatique !!!!!!!!  ::aie::  ::aie:: 



C'est super, les normes incompatibles !!!!



Quand un outil (css) plus rcent enlve des normes d'un autre outil plus ancien, c'est une rgression et non pas un progrs...


Il suffirait qu'un nouvel outil (toto.trucmuche)  apparaisse, et que ses "normes" liminent de fait 50% des normes qui apparaissent ici, et que diriez-vous ???


Nous sommes dans une socit qui marche entirement sur la tte.....

----------


## spidermario

> Quand un outil (css) plus rcent enlve des normes d'un autre outil plus ancien, c'est une rgression et non pas un progrs...


En quoi ? Cela relve de la sparation des rles, HTML pour le contenu, CSS pour la prsentation au lieu de CSS pour ce que ne permet pas HTML, c'est bnfique et la sparation est justifie.




> Il suffirait qu'un nouvel outil (toto.trucmuche)  apparaisse, et que ses "normes" liminent de fait 50% des normes qui apparaissent ici, et que diriez-vous ???


Il n'y aurait pas de problme  cela, je pourrais soit l'utiliser si j'y ai un bnfice, soit rester  la norme prcdente, toujours implmente dans les navigateurs (et _a priori_ encore soutenue par le W3C, qui supporte toujours HTML 4 malgr la cration de XHTML, par exemple).

----------


## Michal

> ce qui me fait sourire c'est qu'il n'on pas mis ie6


Ce qui me fait sourire, ce sont toutes les personnes qui osent comparer un navigateur qui a 10 ans avec des navigateurs rcents... Comparons ce qui est comparable  :;):  



IE6 est prsent dans l'tat des lieux de 2008/2009 mais quel intrt de faire ces comparaisons ? Attendons plutt IE9 et on pourra faire des comparaisons  ::):

----------


## adivinenza

Euh je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je suis sous IE8 la, mais je vois aucun graphique  ::calim2::  juste la liste des navigateurs sur la gauche!

----------


## GuiDjad

Pour ceux qui sont encore sous IE:

http://www.developpez.net/forums/att...1&d=1274009253

----------


## dvilink

Que dire... Microsoft freine des 4 fers. Pourquoi? Pas assez de main d'oeuvre? Pas assez de crdits? Problmes de digestions difficiles?

Personnellement j'attends avec impatience que la majorit des navigateurs prennent en charge CSS3/HTML5 parce que j'ai le sentiment que a va me simplifier la vie. Ne serait-ce que le "multiple backgounds" pour commencer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Moi, ce que je vois, c'est que l'on parle de FireFox 4 alors que la dernire version est FireFox 5 et ce depuis pas mal de temps. Donc, soit le graphique date un poil, et dans ce cas n'a aucune valeur, soit il est produit  la demande de l'un des protagonistes(*) et n'a donc aucune valeur.

(*) Mais je me demande lequel...  ::roll::

----------


## toopac

Il s'agit d'une actualit de mars 2010. 
Le dernier post (non HS) a plus d'un an. 

Le graphique date effectivement, et Firefox 5 n'tait pas encore sortit  :;):

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Comme je viens d'en parler sur le sous-forum "IE"

J'ai pour des raisons professionnelles XPPro SP3
et donc la dernire version de IE8 que je ne veux pas quitter.

Ors de plus en plus de sites me bloquent , avec plantage de IE ...
accs violation etc ... bref il faut installer IE9 !

Ah oui, mais sur la page de Microsoft "tlchargez IE9" lorsque je clique
j'obtiens IE8, car IE9 n'est pas compatible XPPro SP3 .. 

Voyez nous sommes loin d'tre au bon vieux temps ou la compatibilite 
tenait 10/20 ans au moins ... Alors est-ce que HTML5 et les beaux graphiques interactifs seraient du lobbying pour obliger a acheter un micro 
avec IE9 donc un Windows seven ou 8 ?  ::cry:: 

Pourtant je suis 100% pour le progrs, mais pas pour ce forcing , car
si nous laissons faire, le temps de dure d'un PC et son systme d'exploitation va tre de quatre ans, dure des garanties !!!

Bonne semaine les Amis
Christele

----------


## souviron34

> Pourtant je suis 100% pour le progrs, mais pas pour ce forcing , car
> si nous laissons faire, le temps de dure d'un PC et son systme d'exploitation va tre de quatre ans, dure des garanties !!!
> 
> Bonne semaine les Amis
> Christele


Welcome to the Has Been Club  ::aie:: 

Si tu as lu un peu plus haut (_ou bien les fils Dveloppement Web : Est-il temps d'enterrer IE6 ? ou Exit IE6 welcome IE8 !)_, je me suis fait jeter pour avoir oser dire ce genre de choses  ::aie:: 

Et 4 ans tu es gnreuse....


Mais bon.. Il parat que c'est normal, hein ? 

Alors moi j'apparat, vu mon ge, comme le vrai Has Been pur et dur...

Maintenant, c'est  vous  protester et tenter de faire entendre raison...  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Merci de ta rponse.
Oui , nous avanons vers une priode ou tout s'acclre, mais ce n'est pas le sujet ... j'arrtes de troler. ::oops:: 

Merci de ta rponse
Christele

----------


## Elepole

> Voyez nous sommes loin d'tre au bon vieux temps ou la compatibilite 
> tenait 10/20 ans au moins ... Alors est-ce que HTML5 et les beaux graphiques interactifs seraient du lobbying pour obliger a acheter un micro 
> avec IE9 donc un Windows seven ou 8 ? 
> 
> Pourtant je suis 100% pour le progrs, mais pas pour ce forcing , car
> si nous laissons faire, le temps de dure d'un PC et son systme d'exploitation va tre de quatre ans, dure des garanties !!!
> 
> Bonne semaine les Amis
> Christele


Bien sur que Microsoft font le forcing avec IE pour faire passer a la version suprieure. La seul solution c'est de garder IE juste pour le professionnel, et un autre navigateur pour le priver.

Y'a quelque anne existait une extension d'IE pour utiliser le moteur de rendue de Firefox, j'ai malheureusement oublier sont nom, mais si vraiment vous aimer IE8 sa peut aussi tre une solution.

----------


## gangsoleil

> J'ai pour des raisons professionnelles XPPro SP3
> et donc la dernire version de IE8 que je ne veux pas quitter.


Tu decides de garder un OS qui a deja pres de 12 ans, et tu te plains de ne pas pouvoir acceder a des sites qui ont moins de 6 mois ? 

La backward compatibilite (pouvoir acceder a de vieux sites avec un nouveau navigateur) est une chose a peu pres acquise, mais la compatibilite ascendante (ou upward compatibility), qui consiste dans ce cas a ce que les nouvelles technologies soient compatibles avec les anciens navigateur n'est jamais respectee, et ca ne me choque pas plus que ca, car le but de ces ajouts est de permettre des choses qui, justement, n'etaient pas possibles avant.

Tu as neanmoins plusieurs solutions qui s'offrent a toi, dont avoir un navigateur recent, compatible avec les dernieres technologies, qui tourne sous XP. Je pense qu'entre Chrome, Firefox et Opera [ordre alphabetique, pas de troll merci], tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.

----------


## Invit

Oui oui, je te comprends bien, mais c'est quoi a ton avis 12 ans pour le sige d'une holding avec ses agences et 2000 portables en rseaux intranet hors dplacement, en noubliant pas les applications maison, a rcrire  :8O: 

cela a toujours exist et est respect on nous appel les grands-comptes.
Pourquoi ce blocage a IE8  alors que comme tu le dis, plein de navigateurs sont OK !

A++ Christele

----------


## gangsoleil

> Oui oui, je te comprends bien, mais c'est quoi a ton avis 12 ans pour le sige d'une holding avec ses agences et 2000 portables en rseaux intranet hors dplacement, en noubliant pas les applications maison, a rcrire 
> 
> cela a toujours exist et est respect on nous appel les grands-comptes.


Alors, prenons des OS serveurs pour essayer de te faire comprendre la duree de vie d'un OS. Je parle ici de temps de vie, c'est a dire que j'inclus les annees de support qui suivent la livraison du dernier patch (souvent plus de 2 ou 3 ans) : 
Solaris (SUN - Oracle) a une duree de vie d'environ 12 ans pour les dernieres (comme par exemple Solaris 8, qui est sorti un poil avant Windows XP, qui est sorti de maintenance en mars 2012).AIX (IBM) a une duree de vie de 7 a 8 ansHP-UX (Hewlett-Packard) a une duree de vie d'environ 5 ansRHEL (Red Hat) a une duree de vie de 6 ans

Alors oui, il y a toujours eu des grands comptes, oui, c'est plus complique de migrer 3 000 machines que 2, mais oui, c'est necessaire si vous voulez pouvoir profiter des dernieres evolutions. 

Si c'est pour continuer de faire tourner des applications qui ont 30 ans, il est tout a fait possible de se contenter d'un systeme qui a 30 ans : ca existe, ca fonctionne tres bien. Mais personne ne cherche a acceder a un site HTML5 avec ces machines, car ca ne fonctionnera pas.

Ce que tu veux, c'est que le systeme qui a 12 ans soit capable de fonctionner avec les technologies d'aujourd'hui... Ca n'est pas compatible, c'est normal.
A mon sens, c'est un peu comme si tu me disais que tu ne comprends pas qu'il soit impossible d'installer l'ESP sur une 2CV... Pourtant, c'est une voiture, et elle roule, donc ca devrait etre possible a faire simplement...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu decides de garder un OS qui a deja pres de 12 ans, et tu te plains de ne pas pouvoir acceder a des sites qui ont moins de 6 mois ?


A partir du moment ou le fabricant de l'OS dcide de le maintenir jusqu' 2014, on pourrait s'attendre que les logiciels inclus (IE est inclus dans Windows) soient maintenus de mme, non ?

----------


## souviron34

> A mon sens, c'est un peu comme si tu me disais que tu ne comprends pas qu'il soit impossible d'installer l'ESP sur une 2CV... Pourtant, c'est une voiture, et elle roule, donc ca devrait etre possible a faire simplement...


Justement, ton exemple n'est pas bon..

Avec la 2CV, tu peux tout  fait continuer  rouler sur les routes, faire le plein d"'essence,  en bref continuer  faire ce que tu faisais il y a 30 ans avec...  ::P: 

L elle (_ou nous_) ne demande(ons) pas d'avoir des choses en plus, simplement de pouvoir continuer  fonctionner comme avant...

C'est comme, si je reprends ton analogie, si pour rouler en 2CV je devais tre oblig de transformer les freins en ABS  ::aie:: 


[EDIT]



> La backward compatibilite (pouvoir acceder a de vieux sites avec un nouveau navigateur) est une chose a peu pres acquise, mais la compatibilite ascendante (ou upward compatibility), qui consiste dans ce cas a ce que les nouvelles technologies soient compatibles avec les anciens navigateur n'est jamais respectee, et ca ne me choque pas plus que ca, car le but de ces ajouts est de permettre des choses qui, justement, n'etaient pas possibles avant.


Tu te goures  :;): 

a c'est la dfinition de la backward ou upward compatibilit des navigateurs ..

L on parle de la backward/upward compatibilit des sites (_et ici en partiuclier de la backward compatibilit_ ..)

----------


## gangsoleil

> Avec la 2CV, tu peux tout  fait continuer  rouler sur les routes, faire le plein d"'essence,  en bref continuer  faire ce que fiasais il y a 30 ans avec...


Ah bah non. Certaines 2CV roulent au super avec plomb, et il faut un additif dans l'essence lorsque tu fais le plein. Donc sans cet additif, tu ne peux plus rouler du tout.




> L elle (_ou nous_) ne demande(ons) pas d'avoir des choses en plus, simplement de pouvoir continuer  fonctionner comme avant...


On peut se plaindre du fait que les developpeurs de certains sites web soient en permanence dans une fuite technologique vers l'avant, qui tend presque vers l'obsolescence programmee, mais je ne vois pas de raison de se plaindre que les navigateurs web d'il y a 4 ans ne permettent pas d'afficher des pages utilisant une technologie dont la norme n'est pas encore definie (c'est le cas de HTML5).

----------


## Invit

> Justement, ton exemple n'est pas bon..
> Avec la 2CV, tu peux tout  fait continuer  rouler sur les routes, faire le plein d"'essence,  en bref continuer  faire ce que tu faisais il y a 30 ans avec... 
> L elle (_ou nous_) ne demande(ons) pas d'avoir des choses en plus, simplement de pouvoir continuer  fonctionner comme avant...
> C'est comme, si je reprends ton analogie, si pour rouler en 2CV je devais tre oblig de transformer les freins en ABS


J'en reste l, mais j'ai vot pour ta rponse. Je suis du reste tonn qu'un modrateur ait si peut d'empathie, a comprendre ce que disent ici des "pros" comme lui. 
gangsoleil tu ne cherches pas a calculer le temps et le cout de remise a niveau d'un grand compte.

Alors je me permets cet apart:
1)  racheter 2000 micros (puisque Windows seven et "8" n'ont plus les drivers des lments PC ou portables sans compter nos scaners, imprimantes, etc...

2) le temps homme, car un grand compte parfaitement organis a un paramtrage commun qui permet une maintenance peu couteuse.

3) besoins pour les comptables d'aller sur leur compte bancaire... rejet
actuellement.

4) reformation des moins habiles a leur nouveau OS par exemple ils seraient drouts par l'absence dOutlook 

ETC..

Voil l'Ami.
Christele

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ah bah non. Certaines 2CV roulent au super avec plomb, et il faut un additif dans l'essence lorsque tu fais le plein. Donc sans cet additif, tu ne peux plus rouler du tout..


[Appart technique]

Non, non, on adapte : il suffit de remplacer les siges de soupapes d'chappement (je l'ai fait faire sur une de mes voitures qui a 30 ans, et sur les moteurs de mon bateau qui ont le mme ge).

----------


## gangsoleil

> Tu te goures 
> 
> L on parle de la backward/upward compatibilit des sites (_et ici en partiuclier de la backward compatibilit_ ..)


Nous sommes bien d'accord : comme les sites ne sont pas backward compatibles (ce qui est insupportable, je suis le premier a hurler contre ca), christele_r se plaint de l'obsolescence de son OS et du navigateur qui va avec.




> Je suis du reste tonn qu'un modrateur ait si peut d'empathie, a comprendre ce que disent ici des "pros" comme lui. 
> gangsoleil tu ne cherches pas a calculer le temps et le cout de remise a niveau d'un grand compte.


Non, effectivement, je ne vois pas ce que le cote grand compte vient faire ici : j'ai la faiblesse de croire que tous les clients devraient etre traites de la meme maniere, qu'ils soient gros ou petits.

Et encore une fois, tu te plains du fait que le dernier navigateur de Windows XP ne suive pas les dernieres technologies que quelques early-adopters de technologies non-encore normees nous imposent. Je pense que tu vois le probleme a l'envers, et que ce sont ces developpeurs qu'il faut blamer.

Apres, pour l'empathie, le fait que je sois moderateur ou vert a pois jaune ne change rien : il y a des jours avec et d'autres sans.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tu decides de garder un OS qui a deja pres de 12 ans, et tu te plains de ne pas pouvoir acceder a des sites qui ont moins de 6 mois ? .


IE 8 ayant moins de 4 ans, ta comparaison me semble un peu outre.
Que des sites ne puissent pas tre utiliss avec un browser qui a 4 ans est quand mme excessif.

----------


## gangsoleil

> IE 8 ayant moins de 4 ans, ta comparaison me semble un peu outre.
> Que des sites ne puissent pas tre utiliss avec un browser qui a 4 ans est quand mme excessif.


En matiere de web, personne ne cherche a etre compatible. Firefox et Chrome contournent ce point grace aux mises a jour automatiques, qui permettent a ces navigateurs d'etre toujours "a la pointe", meme si la norme n'est pas encore figee ou que la compatibilite n'est que partielle, et quitte a apporter quelques soucis de ci de la.

A l'inverse, IE est beaucoup plus stable, et ne force pas a la mise a jour. On peut voir d'ailleurs que IE en est a la version 10, la ou Firefox approche de 20 (en beta sauf erreur) et Chrome a depasse 25.

A la base, je reagissais a ca : 



> Voyez nous sommes loin d'tre au bon vieux temps ou la compatibilite tenait 10/20 ans au moins ... Alors est-ce que HTML5 et les beaux graphiques interactifs seraient du lobbying pour obliger a acheter un micro  avec IE9 donc un Windows seven ou 8 ? 
> 
> Pourtant je suis 100% pour le progrs, mais pas pour ce forcing


Le web n'a rien a faire de ton OS ou de ton navigateur, tant que tu as la derniere version. C'est le cas depuis plus de 15 ans que je surfe, et je n'ai jamais vu d'architecture web qui "s'encombrait" de compatibilite -- ce qui n'empeche pas de le deplorer.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> En matiere de web, personne ne cherche a etre compatible. Firefox et Chrome contournent ce point grace aux mises a jour automatiques, qui permettent a ces navigateurs d'etre toujours "a la pointe", meme si la norme n'est pas encore figee ou que la compatibilite n'est que partielle, et quitte a apporter quelques soucis de ci de la.
> 
> A l'inverse, IE est beaucoup plus stable, et ne force pas a la mise a jour. On peut voir d'ailleurs que IE en est a la version 10, la ou Firefox approche de 20 (en beta sauf erreur) et Chrome a depasse 25.
> 
> A la base, je reagissais a ca : 
> 
> 
> Le web n'a rien a faire de ton OS ou de ton navigateur, tant que tu as la derniere version. C'est le cas depuis plus de 15 ans que je surfe, et je n'ai jamais vu d'architecture web qui "s'encombrait" de compatibilite -- ce qui n'empeche pas de le deplorer.


sauf erreur de ma part, sur un XP3 tu peux installer le dernier FF et le dernier Chrome...par contre IE9 refuse de s'installer, ce lien IE/OS est assez artificiel je pense de la part de Microsoft.

----------


## souviron34

> Le web n'a rien a faire de ton OS *ou de ton navigateur*, tant que tu as la derniere version. C'est le cas depuis plus de 15 ans que je surfe, et je n'ai jamais vu d'architecture web qui "s'encombrait" de compatibilite -- ce qui n'empeche pas de le deplorer.


Mouais, enfin  la base c'tait justement pour que tout le monde puisse comnuniquer sans problmes, quel que soit l'OS...  ::aie:: 

La norme tait simple, et rigide..

Ds que M$ s'en est ml, a a commenc  driver (_avec les polces M$_), mais plus on avance et moins c'est transparent et simple..

Bizarre, hein ??


C'est sr que si je veux que ma bagnole puisse aussi de temps en temps faire du 4*4, tre amphibie, servir de char d'assault, et de Formule 1, a va plus tre une voiture normale...  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est sr que si je veux que ma bagnole puisse aussi de temps en temps faire du 4*4, tre amphibie, servir de char d'assault, et de Formule 1, a va plus tre une voiture normale...


La Lamborghini LM002 et,  un degr moindre mais plus rcent, la Cayenne Turbo est ce qui se rapproche le plus de ce CdC, sauf pour l'aspect amphibie  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mouais, enfin  la base c'tait justement pour que tout le monde puisse comnuniquer sans problmes, quel que soit l'OS... 
> 
> La norme tait simple, et rigide..


Moui, ca c'est comme les middleware qui devaient permettre de communiquer entre deux machines quel que soit l'OS. Et puis comme il y eu plusieurs middleware incompatibles, on a invente les middleware schizophrenes, qui comprenaient deux middleware, etc etc ...

Oui, il y avait une norme que tout le monde partageait a peu pres, mais le rendu a presque toujours ete different selon les navigateurs, que ce soit il y a 15 ans ou aujourd'hui, obligeant les concepteurs de sites web a tester tout ce qui existe pour corriger l'affichage...

Aujourd'hui, il y a une norme qui est implementee avant d'etre ecrite... Faut pas s'etonner que les navigateurs qui ne se mettent pas a jour automatiquement ne puissent pas suivre.




> sauf erreur de ma part, sur un XP3 tu peux installer le dernier FF et le dernier Chrome...par contre IE9 refuse de s'installer, ce lien IE/OS est assez artificiel je pense de la part de Microsoft.


Je suis assez d'accord, je trouve que cette mise a jour forcee n'est pas du meilleur gout. 
Mais je ne suis pas non plus pour la mise a jour automatique des logiciels sans l'accord de l'utilisateur, ce que font FF et chrome. 
D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas que les versions d'il y a 4 ans de ces navigateurs soient capable d'afficher quoi que ce soit d'HTML5 non plus.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Moui, ca c'est comme les middleware qui devaient permettre de communiquer entre deux machines quel que soit l'OS. .


Les plus anciens se rappellent peut tre de IBM SNA LU 6.2 (petite rfrence "archologique" pour dire que l'ide n'est pas vraiment neuve  ::aie:: ).

----------


## souviron34

> Les plus anciens se rappellent peut tre de IBM SNA LU 6.2 (petite rfrence "archologique" pour dire que l'ide n'est pas vraiment neuve ).


Tu veuw vraiment de l'archologie  :;): 

Kermit (_Kermit protocol_)  ::P: 

Dont est driv ftp...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tu veuw vraiment de l'archologie 
> 
> Kermit (_Kermit protocol_) 
> 
> Dont est driv ftp...


Oui, c'est un peu la mme popque mais Kermit c'tait quand mme un peu du bricolage pour PC, alors que LU 6.2 c'tait pour du "lourd", comme APPC toujours dans le cas de SNA.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, c'est un peu la mme popque mais Kermit c'tait quand mme un peu du bricolage pour PC, alors que LU 6.2 c'tait pour du "lourd", comme APPC toujours dans le cas de SNA.


euh....

Des HP, des Cray, des Vax, t'appelles-a des PCs ?  ::aie:: 

Columbia, comme le MIT,  l'origine de Kermit, avait pour problme que les accords qu'ils avaient avec les entreprises faisaient qu'ils avaient plein de matos de constructeurs diffrents.. Et  l'poque les PCs n'existaient pas..   Au mieux on avait des minis... (_HP1000, PDP 11_)

Alors peut-tre que tu penses (parce qun France on est res sur MVS pour les banques/mutuelles) que c'tait a, mais dans le milieu scientifique on tournait sur HP, DEC, Cray, et autres...

Et c'tait pas du bricolage, mais du "client-serveur" en mode esclave-matre..

Je m'en servais rgulirement entre les diffrents observatoires,  l'poque, et on ne tournait que sur Vax ou HP. en envoyant de temps en temps des jobs sur les Cray de la NASA...

----------


## Bluedeep

> euh....
> 
> Des HP, des Cray, des Vax, t'appelles-a des PCs ? .


Effectivement, tu as tout  fait raison; j'ai oubli que Kermit (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, rien  voir avec un batracien) tait trs utilis dans le monde UNIX (enfin Vax, c'tait plutt VMS qu'Unix, si ma mmoire est bonne).

Mais je maintiens que Kermit tait quand mme assez loin de APPC & LU 6.2 qui relevait de la *communication application  application* en environnement htrogne.

----------

